# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2011



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2011 às 00:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2011 às 03:26)

Boa Noite!

Excelente entrada para 2011! 
Noite "quente", muita gente pela Avenida dos Aliados, um fogo de artifício muito bom.
Por Salgueiros, já em Canidelo, com o convívio da malta, em grandes cantorias com bebidas e comidas, a aproveitar o momento, só faltou um bocado de coragem ou um bocado de álcool para entrar no mar, coisa que não fizemos. 

Nevoeiro e muita humidade.

PS: Obrigado, por teres aberto o Seguimento, numa noite "vazia" de membros.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Jan 2011 às 12:48)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Excelente entrada para 2010!
> Noite "quente", muita gente pela Avenida dos Aliados, um fogo de artifício muito bom.
> ...



Bom Ano 2011 a todos os amigos Meteoloucos deste forum!!!

Actualmente nuvens médias por Braga Sul e com muito poucas abertas.

Temp: 15.7ºC
H.R: 73%
PRESSÃO: 1018hPa

Vamos ver se a partir do final da próxima semana algo mude e possa contrariar as tendências dos vários modelos. Quem disse que Janeiro 2011 vai ser dos mais quentes da última década? Prefiro não acreditar nisso e espero que a 2ª quinzena seja bastante activa no fórum!!!


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2011 às 14:00)

Bem, eu ontem (hoje) enganei-me na data do novo ano. 

Boa tarde!

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura agradável.
Até mais logo.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Jan 2011 às 17:47)

Bom começo de 2011 a todos...

Por aqui já se vai matando o bicho da meteorologia...A noite foi passada em Abação - Guimarães e teve direito a quase tudo =)
Por agora já em casa, o céu está pouco nublado e vai-se instalando algum frio...actuais 12,3ºC...


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2011 às 18:27)

MarioCabral disse:


> Bom começo de 2011 a todos...
> (...)
> Por agora já em casa, o céu está pouco nublado e *vai-se instalando algum frio*...actuais 12,3ºC...



Boas Tardes!
Ora nem mais, passei a tarde toda na praia. E estava agradável até às 16h, quando o nevoeiro embora disperso abraçou a beira-mar, e os agasalhos serviam de protecção a este abraço gelado. 

Cá em cima, neblina e vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Jan 2011 às 20:25)

Continua a baixar a temperatura, actuais 12,2ºC...ainda deve ser batida a mínima até às 0h...
Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta, mas nada de preocupação de precipitação...
E assim se manterá até dia 4/5 de Dezembro em princípio...depois vem aí muita chuva...


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2011 às 21:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> E assim se manterá até dia *4/5 de Dezembro* em princípio...depois vem aí muita chuva...



Andamos todos trocados.
Ontem troquei 2010 ou 2011 e tu trocas Dezembro com Janeiro. 

Continua o nevoeiro disperso.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2011 às 21:36)

Ora boa noite.

Que o 2011 comece, seja e termine como um grande ano

O dia mostrou que afinal nem sempre o frio aparece. Uma madrugada e um dia mornos, agradáveis (muito mesmo para uma festa de início de novo ano). O vento ajudou, sempre calmo ou fraco. Sem precipitação. O céu apresentou-se parcialmente nublado.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC
Tmáx: 14,0ºC

Tactual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 95%
Ponto condensação: 8ºC
Pressão: 1022 hPa\mb*


----------



## jpmartins (1 Jan 2011 às 21:46)

Boa noite
De regresso a casa, dia com temperatura agradável, temperatura max. 15.8ºC.

Tmin.10.3ºC, mas deverá ser batido nova mínima, já que esta é a temp. actual.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Boa noite de novo

Cabe-me actualizar os meus dados\observações.

O vento é calmo e o nevoeiro assentou arraiais por estas bandas. Algo denso neste momento, diria até perigoso para os noctívagos em trânsito depois desta última noite e de sonos nem sempre temperadores...

*Tactual: 6,9ºC
Hr: 96%
Ponto orvalho: 7ºC
Pressão: 1021 hPa*


----------



## aikkoset (2 Jan 2011 às 02:19)

Boa noite!
Por cá 9.6 de temp. com nevoeiro denso


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2011 às 11:12)

Bom dia e Bom Ano!

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 7.7ºc ( mínima *6.6ºc* )

Vento E: 5Km/h

Pressão: 1022.6 hpa

Humidade: 99 %

Nevoeiro denso neste momento:


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Jan 2011 às 11:36)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia e Bom Ano!
> 
> *Dados actuais
> *
> ...



Estou também com nevoeiro denso na minha zona!!!! Acho que é geral em todo o litoral....


----------



## Veterano (2 Jan 2011 às 11:50)

Boa tarde. Por aqui o nevoeiro "subiu", mas ainda resiste, talvez devido à quase ausência de vento.

  E estão 11,3º.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Jan 2011 às 12:11)

Bom dia,

Manhã marcada por nevoeiro, bastante denso em algumas zonas. De momento 10,9º e nevoeiro em dissipação, e como tal, ja ha sol 

Tenham um bom dia


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Jan 2011 às 16:28)

Bom dia todos,

Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado, quando me desloquei para o local de trabalho não se via nada à frente...e foi-se mantendo até à hora do almoço, tendo aparecido o sol muito tímido...
A mínima foi de 8,3ºC às 6h26m e a máxima atingida às 14h14m com 14,2ºC.
Por agora o nevoeiro está de regresso à terra, e sigo com 11,7ºC, humidade a subir nos 85% e ponto de orvalho nos 9,2ºC...


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2011 às 16:48)

Boas Tardes!!

Manhã nevoeirenta, que de se dissipou ao início da tarde.
Por agora, nevoeiro e vento fraco.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Jan 2011 às 17:49)

Boa tarde,

De momento, sigo com 8,9ºC e com o nevoeiro de regresso. 

Continuação de um bom resto de dia a todos


----------



## jpmartins (2 Jan 2011 às 18:01)

Boa tarde

O nevoeiro também marcou presença por aqui, o sol ainda chegou a espreitar.
Temp. actual: 12.0ºC


----------



## aikkoset (2 Jan 2011 às 18:11)

Boa tarde!
Por cá 9.5º temp. 
O nevoeiro não chegou a levantar durante o dia! Sol nem vêlo


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Jan 2011 às 20:02)

Já caiu a noite e vai arrefecendo lá fora...actuais 10,6ºC com a humidade nos 87% e ponto de orvalho nos 8,6ºC...
Espera-se pelo litoral bastante nevoeiro nesta noite...


----------



## vinc7e (2 Jan 2011 às 21:49)

aikkoset disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Por cá 9.5º temp.
> O nevoeiro não chegou a levantar durante o dia! Sol nem vêlo



Boas,
por aqui também...nevoeiro desde ontem ao inicio da noite.
Já lá vão mais de 24h debaixo deste nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## 1337 (2 Jan 2011 às 22:15)

vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> por aqui também...nevoeiro desde ontem ao inicio da noite.
> Já lá vão mais de 24h debaixo deste nevoeiro cerrado



aqui so levantou no inicio da tarde mas depressa voltou a cerrar
e continua nevoeiro com 7.7ºC e 97% de humidade


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2011 às 23:04)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 7.0 ºc ( máxima* 10.6ºc* às 00:06h)

Vento E 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.7 hpa

Humidade:98 %

Está um nevoeiro muito cerrado ,dos mais densos que me lembro ultimamente!

Para terem uma ideia:

Vista actual da minha casa para Oeste:






Para Leste:


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2011 às 23:17)

Boa Noite!

Canidelo não é excepção a regra e também estou com nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2011 às 23:24)

Boa noite

Onde anda o pessoal?! Não vejo ninguém por aqui...será do NEVOEIRO? 

Cheguei agora a casa depois de 25 minutos extenuantes a conduzir sob nevoeiro cerrado - nalguns locais a visibilidade era de cerca de 10\15 metros. Condições muito difíceis para a condução...

*Tmín: 3,7ºC
Tmáx: 10,6ºC

Tactual: 6,8ºC
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 7ºC
Pressão: 1022 hPa\mb
Vento médio: 2,2 km\h*


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

Brutalissimas fotos snifa, atmosfera brutal


----------



## PauloSR (3 Jan 2011 às 00:23)

Boa noite, 

De momento, bastante nevoeiro e temperatura de 6,1ºC


----------



## ogalo (3 Jan 2011 às 00:58)

Por aqui nevoeiro que já dura há mais de 24 horas(ainda não acabou  )...
 actual : 8.5Cº


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2011 às 07:24)

Bom Dia! 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
O nevoeiro já se foi.


----------



## Veterano (3 Jan 2011 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Céu parcialmente encoberto, algum nevoeiro e 8,3º.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2011 às 09:18)

Bom dia

O céu encontra-se muito nublado e algum nevoeiro restante aqui na zona mas em dissipação. O vento é calmo\fraco.

*Tmín: 4,3ºC

Tactual: 5,4ºC
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 6ºC
Pressão: 1020 hPa\mb
*​
Aguarda-se o início das hostilidades...a chuva marcará a sua presença nos próximos dias.
Ao contrário do esperado, os dias de sol foram uma miragem e agora somos confrontados com dias cinzentos e molhados...


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jan 2011 às 12:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> ...
> Ao contrário do esperado, os dias de sol foram uma miragem e agora somos confrontados com dias cinzentos e molhados...



Nem mais...
Lá se vai a minha reputação junto de familiares e amigos.
Andei eu a dizer-lhes que pelo menos três dias de sol já cá cantavam ( de domingo a terça) e afinal ontem foi o que se viu de carregado cinzento nevoeiro, hoje cinzento está e até já chove ainda que de uma forma fraca e amanhã já poderá ser o 1º dia de muitos em que a chuva moderada vai marcar presença...
As voltas e partidas que o tempo nos prega ou por outras palavras
" as voltas que o tempo dá", ou ainda " mais te valia estar calado..."


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2011 às 14:13)

Boa Tarde!

Já choveu fraco  Acumulando o 1º mm do ano! 
Por agora, o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

O cenário para os próximos dias será:






Espero que não seja como em Dezembro que só choveu no início do mês e do resto foi pingas.


----------



## aikkoset (3 Jan 2011 às 17:21)

Boa tarde
Por aqui 10.5ºC temp., a espera da precipitação!


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2011 às 18:13)

Boas Tardes! 

Durante a tarde, estive na coração da cidade do Porto, e por lá o céu nublado pairava pela cidade e não só. Caíram algumas pingas, mas nem molhou o chão.

Achei interessante a imagem do Freemeteo, porque todas as _3 horas_ das barras de precipitação estão preenchidas


----------



## PauloSR (3 Jan 2011 às 18:14)

Boa tarde,

Cá está ela, a chuvinha  *9.2°C* de momento. A máxima do dia ficou nos *11.9°C*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2011 às 18:16)

nimboestrato disse:


> Nem mais...
> Lá se vai a minha reputação junto de familiares e amigos.



Igualzinho... Mania das pessoas me perguntarem como vai ser o tempo nos próximos dias. 

Pela orientação predominante do vento, de SO, teremos chuva frontal com grande componente orográfica em diversas zonas. Bons acumulados poderão ser observados

O chuvisco já se faz sentir mas ainda nada acumulei (a resolução é muito alta - 1,1 mm) e o vento é calmo.

*Tmáx: 10,9ºC

Tactual: 9,0ºC
Hr: 90%
Ponto condensação: 8ºC
Pressão: 1020 mb*


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2011 às 22:39)

Boas noites, 

por aqui durante o dia caiu alguma chuva fraca de muito curta duração, sem acumulação..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 9.1ºc ( mínima *5.2 ºc *) ( máxima *9.4 ºc* )

Vento SE 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.6 hpa

Humidade: 94 %


----------



## jpmartins (3 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

Boa noite

Dia cinzento, algum chuvisco para o fim da tarde que rendeu os primeiros mm de 2011, 1.0mm.

Tactual:10.9ºC
Tmin.7.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2011 às 07:19)

Boa Noite!

Chove fraco e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.

Hoje, estaremos sob influência de chuva fraca, que poderá ser moderada no nosso cantinho. Amanhã e depois, chuva moderada com períodos de chuva forte.


----------



## Veterano (4 Jan 2011 às 08:55)

A chuva parece ter começado para ficar, para já de forma fraca a moderadaç.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2011 às 11:14)

Bom dia

Chuva...que saudades! Há tanto tempo arredia e agora vem matar as saudades à terra. Sim senhor, bem vinda de novo! Os poços agradecem, os aquíferos muito mais.
É afinal tempo dela. Com ou sem frio a normalidade tem sido reposta. E ainda teremos tempo mais que suficiente para sol e frio até ao final do inverno. Agora é a chuva? Ainda bem!

Por agora a chuva tem uma pausa e o vento é fraco (talvez a intensificar-se um pouco).

*Tmín: 8,7ºC

Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 12ºC
Pressão: 1017 hPa
Precipitação desde as 00h: 6,3 mm*


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2011 às 13:29)

E quanto mais a noroeste, mais probabilidade há de chover.

Precipitação prevista a partir da run das 6h do GFS para Viana do Castelo:






-------------

Neste momento Castro Laboreiro segue com chuva fraca e 25,6mm acumulados e Póvoa do Lanhoso também com chuva fraca e 20,5mm acumulados.
A estação de Paredes de Coura desde Novembro que não debita dados.

Tamel S.Pedro Fins, Barcelos, vai com 27,2mm.


----------



## PauloSR (4 Jan 2011 às 13:42)

AnDré disse:


> Neste momento Castro Laboreiro segue com chuva fraca e 25,6mm acumulados e Póvoa do Lanhoso também com chuva fraca e 20,5mm acumulados.
> A estação de Paredes de Coura desde Novembro que não debita dados.
> 
> Tamel S.Pedro Fins, Barcelos, vai com 27,2mm.



André, so uma questao, onde consultaste os dados relativos à Póvoa de Lanhoso?

De momento sigo com chuva fraca, por vezes moderada, e um acumulado de 21,3mm


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2011 às 13:46)

ThaZouk disse:


> André, so uma questao, onde consultaste os dados relativos à Póvoa de Lanhoso?
> 
> De momento sigo com chuva fraca, por vezes moderada, e um acumulado de 21,3mm



A partir da seguinte página:
 esec-povoa-lanhoso 

Das 12h às 13h caíram 7mm na EMA de Viana do Castelo.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jan 2011 às 16:19)

Cá estou de volta...boa tarde a todos!

Por aqui um dia com céu encoberto, mas a precipitação não tem sido grande coisa...vai morrinhando desde a manhã e o acumulado apenas nos 2,4mm, com 13,8ºC e 91% de humidade...


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2011 às 18:01)

Boa Tarde! 

Começou agora a chover fraco e o vento sopra moderado.
Manhã e tarde de (alguma) morrinha.
Acumulados até ao momento: *2 mm*


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2011 às 18:22)

Agora sim! Finalmente, chove moderadamente.


----------



## Paula (4 Jan 2011 às 18:29)

Boa tarde.
Desde que começou o dia a chuva tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade. Ao inicio da tarde a chuva era moderada, tal como agora.. 
Segundo o IM e as suas PREVISÕES, teremos chuva nos próximos 10 dias, e não teremos grande frio. Veremos se estas previsões se verificam


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2011 às 19:12)

Bom final de tarde.

A chuva cá anda e o vento é fraco de momento.
Na última hora a chuva chegou a ser forte.

*Tmín: 8,7ºC
Tmáx: 12,8ºC (Tactual)

Tactual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 13ºC
Pressão: 1014 hPa
Vento médio: 3,8 km\h
Precipitação desde as 00h: 23,1 mm (8,4 mm das 18h às 19h)*

Na imagem de satélite de massas de ar da AEMET temos a laranja a massa nebulosa que nos condiciona(ou) nas últimas horas. Existe uma massa nebulosa a SO, mais densa, que poderá vir a afectar o nosso NO ou a Galiza. Promete deixar bons acumulados onde passar, resta saber se por cá ou se pela vizinha Galiza.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2011 às 21:30)

Actualização

Boa noite

Mantêm-se a chuva com períodos de moderada. O vento tem sido fraco até ao momento de SO\SSO.

*Tactual: 12,9ºC (Tmáx)
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 13ºC
Pressão: 1014 mb
Vento médio: 6,1 km\h
Precipitação acumulada: 30,5 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jan 2011 às 21:40)

Final da tarde rendeu um pouco mais de precipitação, embora agora tenha acalmado novamente na última hora...
Mesmo assim, já rendeu durante o dia 6,4mm...a temperatura mantém-se amena, actuais 13,6ºC e humidade nos 93%...
Acumulação deste mês promete...


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2011 às 22:01)

Boas Noites!

Aconteceu há coisa de 10 minutos, um apagão geral em Canidelo. E como vivo na fronteira com a Madalena, foi engraçado ver os limites de freguesias. 

Acumulado desde às 00h: *11 mm* 

Por agora , céu muito nublado a espera da nossa amiga


----------



## aikkoset (4 Jan 2011 às 22:06)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Noites!
> 
> Aconteceu há coisa de 10 minutos, um apagão geral em Canidelo. E como vivo na fronteira com a Madalena, foi engraçado ver os limites de freguesias.
> 
> ...



Apagão! Porquê


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2011 às 22:09)

aikkoset disse:


> Apagão! Porquê



Quebra de energia, acho eu de que! Não tem nada haver com trovoadas.


----------



## aikkoset (4 Jan 2011 às 22:13)

João Soares disse:


> Quebra de energia, acho eu de que! Não tem nada haver com trovoadas.



Tabem tá
por cá 13.9ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jan 2011 às 22:22)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Noites!
> 
> Aconteceu há coisa de 10 minutos, um apagão geral em Canidelo. E como vivo na fronteira com a Madalena, foi engraçado ver os limites de freguesias.
> 
> ...




Por aqui nada de apagões e nada de chuva...não percebo...parece que secaram as nuvens...


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

Boas noites, 

dia com alguma chuva fraca intensificando-se pelas 18h acumulando até ao momento *11.4 mm* ( *7.4 mm* entre as 18:00 e 19:30h)

De momento caem umas pingas esporádicas..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 12.3ºc ( mínima *9.1 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.9ºc* )

Vento : SSW: 26 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.5 hpa ( a descer)

Humidade: 98 %


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2011 às 22:29)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por aqui nada de apagões e nada de chuva...não percebo...parece que secaram as nuvens...





aikkoset disse:


> Tabem tá
> por cá 13.9ºC



Mas como disse só foi em Canidelo! Não era nenhum alarme para trovoadas, nem mencionei isso. 

--
 Caiu um aguaceiro há bocado, agora só morrinha.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jan 2011 às 23:03)

Por cá começa agora a morrinhar...veremos quanto se acumula nesta última hora...
Para amanhã o esperado de acumulação deverá rondar entre os 15-20mm...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2011 às 23:47)

Boa noite

Mais calmo o panorama, não chove de momento. O céu permanece encoberto e o vento é fraco, variável de SO\SE.

*Tactual: 12,9ºC (Tmáx)
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 13ºC
Pressão: 1014 mb
Vento médio: 7,9 km\h
Precipitação acumulada: 31,6mm*

Até amanhã


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jan 2011 às 01:47)

Alguma frustração no final das 24h...apenas acumulados 6,6mm, quando todos tiveram bons "rain rate", entre as 18h e as 19h30 aqui pouco rendeu...espero pelo dia de hoje por mais...
Sigo com 13,5ºC e com 93% de humidade...


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2011 às 03:13)

No dia de ontem a grande fatia da precipitação ocorreu, como seria de esperar, no Alto Minho e na Peneda-Gerês.

Castro Laboreiro registou perto de 60mm distribuídos ao longo de todo o dia. 

Nas serras as ribeiras vão ganhando volume.


----------



## João Soares (5 Jan 2011 às 07:17)

Ora Bom Dia! 

Céu muito nublado mas não chove.
Acumulado desde as 00h: *1 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jan 2011 às 10:43)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, alguns períodos de chuva, que renderam até ao momento 3.0mm.

Tactual: 13.3ºC
Tmin. 12.8ºC


----------



## Veterano (5 Jan 2011 às 11:03)

Por Rio Tinto regime de aguaceiros, fracos a moderados, com vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## aikkoset (5 Jan 2011 às 12:12)

Bom dia por cá 13.9ºC
Hoje já parece um dia de inverno, pena não ter um pluviometro


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jan 2011 às 13:23)

Hoje sim...já temos uma boa acumulação...para já 12,3mm...a temperatura pouco ou nada varia...agora nos 13,9ºC 3 91% de humidade relativa...


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jan 2011 às 13:48)

Por aqui vai chovendo bem, o vento sopra moderado a forte.

Precipitação desde as 00h: 8.6mm
Rajada max.: 50.4km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jan 2011 às 14:09)

E mais umas pingas que caíram... acumulados *13,2mm* até ao momento...


----------



## PauloSR (5 Jan 2011 às 14:23)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com *13.5°C*. Continua a chover, por vezes de forma moderada. O vento até ao momento é quase inexistente. 37.3 mm de acumulação, desde as 00h


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2011 às 14:47)

Boa tarde.

A chuva vai marcando o dia. O vento também se tem feito sentir fraco a moderado.
O Minho vai acumulando bons valores de precipitação

*Tactual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 96%
Ponto orvalho: 13ºC
Pressão: 1007 hPa
Vento médio: 11,2 km\h
Rajada máx.: 35,3 km\h (13.11h)
Precipitação acum.: 21,1 mm*


----------



## PauloSR (5 Jan 2011 às 15:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> O Minho vai acumulando bons valores de precipitação



Nem mais caro Aristocrata, já ando perto dos 40mm


----------



## 1337 (5 Jan 2011 às 16:02)

eu ja passei os 50 mm concerteza
o IM enfim metade das estações esta "off" incluindo a de Ponte de Lima


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2011 às 18:25)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui um dia em tudo semelhante ao de ontem, chuva em geral fraca/moderada acumulando até ao momento *9.7 mm*..e um rain rate máximo de *31.5 mm/h* às 15:34h

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 13.5ºc ( mínima *12.1ºc* ) ( máxima *13.8ºc* )

Vento :SSE 29 Km/h ( máximo 61.6 Km/h às 13:37h)

Pressão:1008.1 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Gráfico da evolução do vento na minha estação nas últimas horas,a vermelho rajada, a verde velocidade média:












Evolução da precipitação nas últimas horas:


----------



## João Soares (5 Jan 2011 às 18:57)

Boas Tardes!

Dia de alguma chuva, com períodos de chuva moderada e às vezes forte.
Acumulado desde às 00h: *9 mm*

Chove fraco.


----------



## PauloSR (5 Jan 2011 às 20:23)

*14.2°C * de momento e uma acumulação de 43.7 mm .

Extremos do dia: 14.9°C  / 13,1ºC
Belíssima amplitude térmica


----------



## aikkoset (5 Jan 2011 às 20:32)

Por cá 14.1ºC de temp;
Já tenho um pluviometro "artezanal" vamos ver como fonciona!
Test 1


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jan 2011 às 20:36)

Não haja dúvidas que contra o Minho não temos hipoteses nenhumas em termos de acumulação de precipitação...eu por estas bandas sou dos mais "encharcados" mas apenas me fico pelos 14,7mm...ainda um pouco abaixo do esperado para hoje...veremos o que acumula até às 24h...


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jan 2011 às 20:42)

Incrivel que amanhã são esperados 78,2mm para aqui...o início da tarde vai ser infernal com perto 12mm por hora...


----------



## PauloSR (5 Jan 2011 às 20:46)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não haja dúvidas que contra o Minho não temos hipoteses nenhumas em termos de acumulação de precipitação...eu por estas bandas sou dos mais "encharcados" mas apenas me fico pelos 14,7mm...



Realmente Mário, é uma diferença abismal  O Minho tem sido um belo "penico" 

A título de curiosidade, desde o inicio de 2011 já cá cantam 92.4 mm


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jan 2011 às 20:50)

ThaZouk disse:


> Realmente Mário, é uma diferença abismal  O Minho tem sido um belo "penico"
> 
> A título de curiosidade, desde o inicio de 2011 já cá cantam 92.4 mm



Diferença muito grande..mesmo assim amanhã deves ficar um pouco atrás de nós...


----------



## PauloSR (5 Jan 2011 às 20:56)

MarioCabral disse:


> Diferença muito grande..mesmo assim amanhã deves ficar um pouco atrás de nós...



Mesmo assim, prevêm-se 64.4 mm, embora não acredite muito 
Mas vamos lá ver. Certo é que ela cairá 
Abraço


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jan 2011 às 21:00)

*Correcção:*
Senhora da Hora - 66,2mm
Povoa de Lanhoso - 64,4mm


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2011 às 22:28)

Boa noite

A chuva agora acalmou e o vento também. Prepara-se o festim de chuva e algum vento para amanhã....será assim?
Vamos ver. O que é certo é que estamos na altura dela por isso é bem vinda.

*Tmín: 12,9ºC
Tmáx: 14,2ºC

Tactual: 14,1ºC
Hr: 95%
Ponto condensação: 13ºC
Pressão: 1010 hPa
Vento médio: 14,4 km\h
Rajada máxima: 35,3 km\h (a localização do anemómetro ainda não é a ideal)
Precipitação: 27,4 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jan 2011 às 23:58)

Boa noite

Sigo com céu muito nublado, temperatura actual 14.5ºC

Precipitação desde as 00h: 9.7mm
Raj.max.50.4km/h


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2011 às 00:14)

Boa Noite!

Acumulado do dia 05.Janeiro: *10 mm*.
Por agora, vai morrinhando e o vento é moderado a forte.

Parece que amanhã teremos uma tarde interessante e para acompanhar


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jan 2011 às 01:13)

Por aqui agora é a chuva que reina...
Mesmo assim considero-me satisfeito com o meu pluviómetro, parece que a aquisição está a ter bons frutos, a sua sensibilidade fina e a sua colocação têm dado bons resultados...o diário ficou-se nos *15,5mm*.
Para amanhã espera-se uma boa rega...veremos se dentro dos valores espectados...eu aponto entre os 50 e os 60mm...
Parece que nestes dias a temperatura é o menos importante...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2011 às 07:11)

Bom dia

A madrugada foi marcada pelo vento que por vezes tem sido forte. Períodos de chuva moderada mas de curta duração prenunciam o que virá mais tarde.

*Tactual: 14,4ºC
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 14ºC
Pressão: 1007 hPa
Vento médio actual: 18,4 km\h
Rajada máxima: 46,1 km\h (06.49h)
Precipitação desde as 0h: 13,7 mm*


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2011 às 07:23)

Bom Dia! 

O vento sopra moderado a forte e a chuva precipita fraca.
Acumulado desde às 00h: *5 mm*


----------



## DMartins (6 Jan 2011 às 08:04)

Bom dia.

Noite e início de manhã com vento moderado e chuva por vezes moderada também.

Temperatura primaveril: *15.4º*


----------



## Veterano (6 Jan 2011 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Vento moderado de sudoeste a marcar presença, aguaceiros por vezes fortes e temperatura vinda de África (15,7º).


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jan 2011 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Por aqui também foi estranho sair de casa e sentir os 15.3ºC 

Precipitação desde as 00h: 3.3mm
Rajada max. 47.8km/h


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2011 às 09:37)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por aqui também foi estranho sair de casa e sentir os 15.3ºC
> 
> ...



16,4ºC por aqui


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jan 2011 às 10:22)

Chove torrencial por aqui


----------



## Veterano (6 Jan 2011 às 10:49)

jpmartins disse:


> Chove torrencial por aqui



  Está a chegar a Rio Tinto agora.


----------



## vinc7e (6 Jan 2011 às 10:52)

Bom Dia,
por aqui chuva muito forte desde o inicio da manha 
A imagem de radar é elucidativa


----------



## aikkoset (6 Jan 2011 às 11:07)

Bom dia!
Por aqui 16.0º temp,de momento não chove vento forte de Sudoete.
Acumulado 18mm desde as 00h.


----------



## Paula (6 Jan 2011 às 11:15)

Bom dia.
A noite foi agitada por aqui, vento moderado a forte, tal como a chuva.
A manhã não parece estar muito diferente, chove moderadamente e por vezes forte   o vento então já nem digo nada


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 11:18)

Os acumulados de precipitaçao vao ser muito interessantes no dia de hoje   

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=eu&type=last&time=201101061215&sat=


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2011 às 11:46)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Os acumulados de precipitaçao vao ser muito interessantes no dia de hoje
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=eu&type=last&time=201101061215&sat=



Sim, poderão ser  muito significativos em especial na zona da Peneda/Gerês e noutras zonas montanhosas interiores do Norte e Centro,devido ao efeito da orografia......aqui mais no litoral não acredito em tanta chuva...talvez tenha uns 20/25 mm acumulados ao fim do dia...neste momento levo *8.4 mm desde as 0 horas *, vai chovendo fraco/moderado...mas logo para...o vento está com rajadas de 60 Km/h...veremos mais logo à tarde quando a frente nos atravessar...mas penso que deverá ficar abaixo do que os modelos estão a prever,à semelhança dos últimos dias......


----------



## ct2jzr (6 Jan 2011 às 12:14)

16ºC 
Sem chuva no momento
Fortes Rajadas de vento


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2011 às 12:20)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, poderão ser  muito significativos em especial na zona da Peneda/Gerês e noutras zonas montanhosas interiores do Norte e Centro,devido ao efeito da orografia...



A estação de Castro Laboreiro chegou agora aos 100mm acumulados desde as 0h.
E está com um rain rate a rondar os 50mm/h.


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2011 às 12:25)

incrivel a chuva forte por aqui e non stop desde as 0 horas
o vnto tambem sopra por vezes forte
mas que dia


----------



## PauloSR (6 Jan 2011 às 12:39)

Bom dia, *15,1ºC* 

Acumulação desde as 00h: *36.1 mm *

EDIT: Quanto ao vento, por vezes é moderado mas nada de relevante


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jan 2011 às 13:13)

Neste momento não chove, mas o vento sopra forte com várias rajadas na casa dos 60km/h, com a max. a chegar aos 65.8km/h.


----------



## ct2jzr (6 Jan 2011 às 13:41)

Aqui cai chuva agora! 
mantenho os 16ºC


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jan 2011 às 13:54)

Neste momento 17.2ºC 
As rajadas sucedem-se na casa dos 60km/h de SW.

O IM actualizou os alertas colocando todo o litoral norte (o que nos diz respeito) em alerta laranja devido à agitação marítima e amarelo para chuva e vento.

O vento já se sente, agora falta a chuva


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2011 às 14:06)

Boa Tarde! 

Sigo com *9 mm* acumulados.
Chove por vezes moderado a forte. O vento intensificou-se nas últimas horas.


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2011 às 14:08)

14.2 mm na ultima hora na EMA daqui 
e continua a chuva forte


----------



## Veterano (6 Jan 2011 às 14:16)

Por Rio Tinto continuam os aguaceiros moderados a fortes, com algumas pausas para almoço, trazidos pelo vento moderado de sudoeste.

  E, claro, uns escandalosos 16,3º.


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2011 às 14:28)

é oficial o rio lima está a subir rapidamente
os bombeiros e os reboques ja vão avisar as pessoas para tirarem os carros do areal
a chuva continua forte é incrivel


----------



## vegastar (6 Jan 2011 às 14:36)

Por aqui dia de chuva por vezes forte, especialmente por volta das 13:45 quando caiu um aguaceiro muito forte (a minha Davis indicou mais de 100mm/hora).


A temperatura tem estado muito estável por volta dos 15ºC.

Sigo com 15.2ºC, 14mm e rajada máxima de vento de 68,5km/h.


----------



## Veterano (6 Jan 2011 às 14:44)

Por Rio Tinto período de chuva intensa.


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2011 às 14:49)

Veterano disse:


> Por Rio Tinto período de chuva intensa.



e aqui um diluvio autentico como á muito não via
ta super forte a chuva


----------



## DMartins (6 Jan 2011 às 14:53)

1337 disse:


> é oficial o rio lima está a subir rapidamente
> os bombeiros e os reboques ja vão avisar as pessoas para tirarem os carros do areal
> a chuva continua forte é incrivel



Tira fotos.

Por Guimarães o temporal está instalado.
Rico dia para não sair de casa.


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2011 às 14:59)

DMartins disse:


> Tira fotos.
> 
> Por Guimarães o temporal está instalado.
> Rico dia para não sair de casa.



vou tentar tirar fotos ao rio
ele esta a subir muito rapido e ja tem alguns carros na agua


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2011 às 14:59)

Grande escuridão, parece de noite e chove intensamente!


----------



## DMartins (6 Jan 2011 às 15:02)

1337 disse:


> vou tentar tirar fotos ao rio
> ele esta a subir muito rapido e ja tem alguns carros na agua


Já? 
Muito mau isso...


----------



## Johnny (6 Jan 2011 às 15:08)

Rio Tinto (Areosa): a noite parece ter caído, antes das 15:00... chuva intensa e vento!

PS: candeeiros da rua acesos...


----------



## Veterano (6 Jan 2011 às 15:09)

Por Rio Tinto continua a chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Cloudscapes (6 Jan 2011 às 15:11)

Olá,

De Gaia, chuva e vento muito fortes, e soam sirenes dos bombeiros algures por aí....


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2011 às 15:13)

Johnny disse:


> PS: candeeiros da rua acesos...



Em Canidelo, os candeeiros também estão acessos. Reparei agora nelas devido ao teu PS. 

Chove moderadamente e por vezes forte. Vento forte.
Acumulados: *14 mm*


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2011 às 15:13)

Cloudscapes disse:


> Olá,
> 
> De Gaia, chuva e vento muito fortes, e soam sirenes dos bombeiros algures por aí....



De que zona de Gaia és?


----------



## Cloudscapes (6 Jan 2011 às 15:18)

@João,

Estou perto do El Corte Inglês!


----------



## Fi (6 Jan 2011 às 15:27)

Noite infernal. O vento assustava, vi um estore pelo ar. 
Após um aguaceiro intenso, chove moderadamente. 

A temperatura é que se mantém elevada, tenho 17ºC neste momento. A mínima não baixou dos 15ºC.


----------



## tugaafonso (6 Jan 2011 às 15:36)

Por Lousada cai há já alguns minutos, um chovada monumental. Inundações avizinham-se. As estradas parecem rios....impressionante.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2011 às 15:41)

Cloudscapes disse:


> @João,
> 
> Estou perto do El Corte Inglês!



Ok, Câmara de Gaia! 

--

Chove e o vento é moderado.
Acumulados: *16 mm*


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2011 às 15:42)

DMartins disse:


> Já?
> Muito mau isso...



ja tirei fotos
sim os bombeiros ja tiraram bastantes carros do rio ja
á noite eu meto as fotos 
a chuva finalmente parou apos chuvadas seguidas desde as 9 da manha ate agora


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2011 às 16:00)

1337 disse:


> ja tirei fotos
> sim os bombeiros ja tiraram bastantes carros do rio ja
> á noite eu meto as fotos
> a chuva finalmente parou apos chuvadas seguidas desde as 9 da manha ate agora



Veem ai mais celulas..daqui a uns 15min deverá voltar..

O extremo NW ainda terá mais 1.5 a 2.5h de precipitação antes da pausa...depois mais chuva se avizinha pela madrugada


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jan 2011 às 16:09)

Chove torrencialmente...até ao final da manhã era mais o vento que outra coisa...mas agora já levo *26,3mm* acumulados desde as 0h...mesmo assim abaixo do esperado...


----------



## Cloudscapes (6 Jan 2011 às 16:18)

João Soares disse:


> Ok, Câmara de Gaia!




Pertooooo.... Entre os dois, para ser mais exacto! 
Agora por aqui tudo mais calmo. Resta saber o que trará a noite, ter que sair para ir trabalhar com este tempo não apetece mesmo!


----------



## PauloSR (6 Jan 2011 às 16:19)

Boa tarde,

Que rico dia, hein?  A chuva dá tréguas neste momento. Deve ser pausa para rearregar baterias  Tem chovido sempre sem parar um segundo 



MarioCabral disse:


> ...mesmo assim abaixo do esperado...



Ora, cá pelo coração do Minho, *57.2 mm * :assobio: E pelo que parece, está para continuar este espectaculo do "penico" 

Continuação a todos


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2011 às 16:22)

stormy disse:


> Veem ai mais celulas..daqui a uns 15min deverá voltar..
> 
> O extremo NW ainda terá mais 1.5 a 2.5h de precipitação antes da pausa...depois mais chuva se avizinha pela madrugada



o unico problema é o rio que ja esta a chegar ao passeio daqui da baixa hehe
porque inundaçoes aqui é muito raro..
houve falta de aviso por parte das autoridades ou da barragem do lindoso pois muitos carros ficaram no meio da agua pois o rio transbordou muito rapido sem aviso previo..


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jan 2011 às 16:24)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Que rico dia, hein?  A chuva dá tréguas neste momento. Deve ser pausa para rearregar baterias  Tem chovido sempre sem parar um segundo
> 
> ...



Eu bem achei estranho os modelos apontarem mais chuva para cá do que para aí...mas nunca é demais acreditar...


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jan 2011 às 17:02)

Bastante sereno nesta última meia hora...não choveu nada e o vento reduziu bastante a sua intensidade...


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2011 às 17:13)

Desde as 0h:

146,4mm - Castro Laboreiro.
76,6mm - Melgaço
57,2mm - Póvoa do Lanhoso
50,3mm - Quinta da Capela-Braga/Sul


----------



## meteo (6 Jan 2011 às 17:22)

AnDré disse:


> Desde as 0h:
> 
> *146,4mm - Castro Laboreiro.*
> 76,6mm - Melgaço
> ...



Impressionante, se esse valor estiver correcto..Quase 150 mm,em menos de 24 H 
Em Oeiras cairam 0,2 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2011 às 17:40)

Boa noite!  Afinal já é noite há horas tal tem sido a escuridão...

Períodos de chuva forte marcaram a tarde. O vento tem sido moderado a forte com alguma rajadas.
*Saliento a frente que me pareceu sempre um pouco "magra"\estreita e que começou a atingir ainda cedo o alto Minho e durante bastantes horas, tendo descido um pouco só a partir do início da tarde, razão pela qual tivemos o pico de precipitação há pouco. Agora mesmo está a afectar mais o litoral centro.*

Os rios da zona também já viram as suas margens com alguma água mas parece-me de momento sem situações de maior a relatar. Não sendo um evento assim tão forte também não serão de esperar situações de cheia para já.

*Tactual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto condensação: 13ºC
Pressão: 1005 hPa
Vento médio: 11,5 km\h
Rajada máxima: 58 km\h (14.44h)
Precipitação acum.: 45,3 mm*


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2011 às 18:19)

Boas tardes, 

mais calmo agora, chuva parou há já algum tempo e o vento amainou..

Dados actuais:

temp: 13.2ºc ( mínima *12.7ºc* ) (máxima *14.3ºc* )

Vento:SSW 23 Km/h ( máximo *70 Km/h* de SSW  às 14:23h)

Pressão: 1004.2 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Precipitação desde 0 h *25.1 mm*, intensidade máxima:*101.6 mm/h* ás 05:54h

Gráficos do vento(rajada e média), direcção do vento, e precipitação na minha estação nas últimas horas:


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2011 às 18:41)

Boa noite

Panorama mais calmo a norte neste momento. Apenas no litoral centro é que a situação está mais "tensa"...

Pelo que vi nas últimas imagens de satélite poderemos ter aguaceiros mais fortes daqui por uma hora (espero não me enganar senão lá se vai a minha reputação) Coimbra já está debaixo de chuva forte e trovoada e está a subir uma célula interessante. Vamos ver o que poderá reservar cá para nós.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2011 às 18:50)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Panorama mais calmo a norte neste momento. Apenas no litoral centro é que a situação está mais "tensa"...
> 
> Pelo que vi nas últimas imagens de satélite poderemos ter aguaceiros mais fortes daqui por uma hora (espero não me enganar senão lá se vai a minha reputação) Coimbra já está debaixo de chuva forte e trovoada e está a subir uma célula interessante. Vamos ver o que poderá reservar cá para nós.



Por aqui já chove ( moderadamente) de novo, o acumulado sobe para *25.7 mm*

Essa linha mais activa que afecta o Centro parece seguir uma orientação mais NNE, talvez não passe directamente aqui por cima, e sejamos atingidos por uma zona já menos activa, que deixará contudo mais alguma precipitação..


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2011 às 19:51)

Boas Tardes!

De momento, morrinha e o vento está mais calmo.

Acumulado desde às 00h: *20 mm*
Não passou de um dia normal de chuva.


----------



## PauloSR (6 Jan 2011 às 21:46)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> De momento, morrinha e o vento está mais calmo.
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

Joao, mas que diferença. Eu sigo com uma acumulação de 64,7mm


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jan 2011 às 21:52)

A esta hora apenas nos *28,0mm*...muito longe dos 60 e tal previstos inicialmente...realmente quando a esmola é grande...o "Porto" desconfia...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

Boa noite

O dia vai definhando mas mantêm-se alguns períodos de chuva.
A célula que foi afectando o centro passou de raspão e deixou-me mais uns litros de chuva. O vento é agora mais fraco.

*Tactual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 95%
Ponto condensação: 13ºC
Pressão: 1006 hPa
Vento médio: 14,0 km\h
Precipitação: 55,8 mm*


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2011 às 22:13)

bem tal como disse vou publicar algumas fotos de hoje do rio lima
desculpem a má qualidade mas com o telemovel é o que se arranja hehe


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 22:21)

1337 disse:


> bem tal como disse vou puvlicar algumas fotos de hoje do rio lima
> desculpem a má qualidade mas com o telemovel é o que se arranja hehe



Impressionante a subida do Rio Lima 

Quanto é que levas acumulado *1337* ?


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2011 às 22:22)

1337 disse:


> bem tal como disse vou puvlicar algumas fotos de hoje do rio lima
> desculpem a má qualidade mas com o telemovel é o que se arranja hehe



As fotos estão muito interessantes, e exemplificam bem a situação vivida em Ponte de Lima.

Agora, corrige-me esse "publicar"...


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2011 às 22:24)

Z13 disse:


> As fotos estão muito interessantes, e exemplificam bem a situação vivida em Ponte de Lima.
> 
> Agora, corrige-me esse "publicar"...



ja está corrigido 
sim choveu muito aqui


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2011 às 22:30)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Impressionante a subida do Rio Lima
> 
> Quanto é que levas acumulado *1337* ?



não te sei dizer ao certo,mas pela minha estação tinha 70.2 mm
so que não posso confirmar o valor pois  EMA daqui falha sempre entre as 14h e as 17 h, e posso afirmar que as 14 horas foi a hora em que mais choveu provavelmente mais que ao meio dia quando tinha 14,2 mm em 1 hora


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 22:45)

1337 disse:


> não te sei dizer ao certo,mas pela minha estação tinha 70.2 mm
> so que não posso confirmar o valor pois  EMA daqui falha sempre entre as 14h e as 17 h, e posso afirmar que as 14 horas foi a hora em que mais choveu provavelmente mais que ao meio dia quando tinha 14,2 mm em 1 hora



Bons registos 

Obrigado


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2011 às 22:51)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Bons registos
> 
> Obrigado



obrigado eu meteo caldas


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2011 às 23:03)

1337 disse:


> não te sei dizer ao certo,mas pela minha estação tinha 70.2 mm
> so que não posso confirmar o valor pois  EMA daqui falha sempre entre as 14h e as 17 h, e posso afirmar que as 14 horas foi a hora em que mais choveu provavelmente mais que ao meio dia quando tinha 14,2 mm em 1 hora



Bem apanhado!
Os 70,2mm da tua estação devem estar correctos.
O pior foram os mais de 100mm que se registaram na Peneda-Gerês.
Castro Laboreiro vai com 160mm hoje.

E ainda bem que a barragem de Alto Lindoso tinha muito espaço de armazenamento e esteve sem efectuar nenhuma descarga a tarde toda, caso contrário o cenário poderia ser bem pior.


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2011 às 23:09)

AnDré disse:


> Bem apanhado!
> Os 70,2mm da tua estação devem estar correctos.
> O pior foram os mais de 100mm que se registaram na Peneda-Gerês.
> Castro Laboreiro vai com 160mm hoje.
> ...



sim André, o mes de Dezembro por ca foi abaixo da média e a barragem tinha bastante espaço
mas com o que ja tinha chovido nos ultimos os dias e principalmente hoje era inevitavel soltarem a barragem


----------



## filipept (6 Jan 2011 às 23:29)

Excelentes fotos 1337. Imagina se fosse em dia de feira 

Por aqui o dia foi de muita chuva, por vezes bastante forte acompanhada com rajadas de vento fortes.

Infelizmente esqueci-me de esvaziar o meu medidor de precipitação, por isso não sei quanto caiu só hoje  mas o acumulado foi muito, garantido.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jan 2011 às 23:34)

Boa noite
Por aqui o dia foi cinzento alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderado a fortes, mas nada de anormal para um dia de Janeiro, esperava mais precipitação.
O vento chegou aos 65.8km/h.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 15mm


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Boas, 

por aqui a acumulação ainda subiu aos* 27.2 mm*, sendo este o total do dia, uma boa rega!

Neste momento:

Vento:SSE 31 Km/h

Temp: 13.1ºc 

Pressão: 1006.4 hpa

Humidade: 94%

Céu muito nublado,não chove.


----------



## 1337 (7 Jan 2011 às 00:16)

filipept disse:


> Excelentes fotos 1337. Imagina se fosse em dia de feira
> 
> Por aqui o dia foi de muita chuva, por vezes bastante forte acompanhada com rajadas de vento fortes.
> 
> Infelizmente esqueci-me de esvaziar o meu medidor de precipitação, por isso não sei quanto caiu só hoje  mas o acumulado foi muito, garantido.



obrigado filipe 
se fosse em dia de feira nem sei os feirantes tinham de correr todos e ia ser uma grande confusão hehe


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jan 2011 às 01:14)

jpmartins disse:


> ...
> Por aqui o dia foi cinzento alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderado a fortes, mas nada de anormal para um dia de Janeiro: esperava mais precipitação.




Bravo...1337
Em cima do acontecimento.  Como é bom quando assim , na 1ª linha , estamos.

Por cá,  um dia normal de chuva  , sem exageros, muito ventoso,
mas frustrante ainda assim,  para quem tivesse elevado os seus padrõeszinhos na expectativa de intensas precipitações.
Uma palavra de "consolo":
-Calma , calma  ... que " atrás vem gente"...


----------



## 1337 (7 Jan 2011 às 01:28)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bravo...1337
> Em cima do acontecimento.  Como é bom quando assim , na 1ª linha , estamos.
> 
> Por cá,  um dia normal de chuva  , sem exageros, muito ventoso,
> ...



obrigado nimbo 
eu ca não posso me queixar nada pois choveu e não foi pouco hehe
amanha de tarde acho que vamos ter festa de novo


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2011 às 01:57)

Bons registos de Ponte de Lima, demonstram bem bem aquilo que se passou por aí hoje, só não queria que o meu carro estivesse na margem do Lima


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 08:17)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui a acumulação ainda subiu aos* 27.2 mm*, sendo este o total do dia, uma boa rega!
> 
> ...



Parece que seguimos mais ou menos a par na precipitação no dia de ontem...aqui foram acumulados precisamente 28,0mm...um pouco mais apenas que ai...
Esta madrugada pouca coisa rendeu, chove agora moderamente com vento de Sul/Sudeste...acumulados 0,6mm desde as 0h....


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 08:31)

Para o dia de hoje não se espera muito, em termos de acumulado rondará se tudo correr bem entre os 15mm-18mm, o que para a época do ano parece ser um dia normal...
No satélite vislumbram-se boas células a passarem a NW da Península, mas apenas deverão render uns bons milímetros lá para o Alto Minho...
Mais um novo aguaceiro moderado...será hoje esse o regime do dia...


----------



## Veterano (7 Jan 2011 às 08:52)

Bom dia. Alguns aguaceiros e vento moderado de sudoeste continuam a ser o prato do dia.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 08:59)

Esta pequena frente renderá mais uns milímetros jeitosos ao Alto Minho nesta manhã...aqui teremos de esperar ainda...

Aqui o vento é quem mais reina, lá por terras espanholas destacar que por exemplo por Fisterra tivemos rajadas durante a noite superiores a 100km/h...aqui rondaram os 60km/h...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2011 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Por aqui a noite foi calma, precipitação 1.0mm, a nível do vento chegou somente aos 31.8km/h.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 09:30)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por aqui a noite foi calma, precipitação 1.0mm, a nível do vento chegou somente aos 31.8km/h.



Aguaceiro muito forte que fez subir o acumulado rapidamente até ao 4,8mm...a temperatura essa continua amena como nos últimos dias...actuais 13,8ºC...


----------



## DMartins (7 Jan 2011 às 09:35)

*Obrigado pela partilha amigo* *1337*. Como é uma zona que regularmente visito, gosto de saber o que se passa por aí, e como se passa.
Espero que nada de mais se tenha passado e tudo tenha saído a tempo.
Muito má esta situação...

Posso-te dizer que a maré ontem, foi às 16:22h e teve uma altura de 3,14 metros.
Está explicada a subida rápida.
Aliada à chuva....

Durante 2 a 3 semanas, a pesca é nula...


----------



## 1337 (7 Jan 2011 às 10:24)

DMartins disse:


> *Obrigado pela partilha amigo* *1337*. Como é uma zona que regularmente visito, gosto de saber o que se passa por aí, e como se passa.
> Espero que nada de mais se tenha passado e tudo tenha saído a tempo.
> Muito má esta situação...
> 
> ...



sim caro Martins, o pior é que como alguns carros ja tavam muito dentro da agua acho que pelo menos um avariou,os outros não sei os bombeiros conseguiram arrastar para fora da água.
quanto á pesca bem que se pode esquecer hehe
obrigado eu 

quanto ao tempo que se faz sentir acordei de manha com um trovão e um aguaceiro que rendeu 1.5 mm
agora ceu parcialmente nublado com vento moderado
pelas imagens de satelite daqui a 30 minutos talvez tenha festa outra vez


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2011 às 11:05)

Bons dias.
Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que caiu aqui nos últimos minutos  
Há muito tempo não via um diluvio assim


----------



## Paula (7 Jan 2011 às 11:48)

Boas.
Condições actuais: Chuva forte, vento moderado e.. trovoada!

A noite está instalada por estas bandas


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2011 às 12:25)

Bom Dia/Boa tarde! 

Durante a manhã, caíram alguns aguaceiros que fez aumentar o acumulado para *3 mm*. 

O vento sopra forte e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Johnny (7 Jan 2011 às 12:46)

Aqui em Braga:

Faço minhas as palavras do _Vinc7e_:

"Bons dias.
Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que caiu aqui nos últimos minutos  
Há muito tempo não via um diluvio assim"

Impressionante!! E acompanhada de trovões...


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2011 às 13:20)

Imagem de satélite:







14,1mm acumulados em Braga das 11h às 12h.


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2011 às 13:49)

Nas imagens do radar da Corunha vê-se bem a célula que originou a chuva forte
ao fim da manha


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 14:17)

Temos actualmente umas células boas mesmo em cima de nós...veremos o que rende este aguaceiro...acumulados 6,2mm...


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2011 às 14:21)

AnDré disse:


> 14,1mm acumulados em Braga das 11h às 12h.



Das 12h às 13h foram mais 10,9mm.

Entretanto a estação de Castro Laboreiro conta desde as 0h com 35,2mm.
E segue este mês com 325,4mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 14:50)

Aguaceiro forte continua a render alguma chuva, o vento esse não está tão forte como ontem...acumulados *9,4mm* desde as 0h...e por este andar hoje ainda vou acumular mais que o esperado...


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2011 às 15:34)

Boas Tardes!

Por Canidelo, passa tudo ao lado, não chove apenas vento forte.
Acumulado desde às 00h: *3 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 16:21)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> Por Canidelo, passa tudo ao lado, não chove apenas vento forte.
> Acumulado desde às 00h: *3 mm*



Realmente aqui tão perto e a diferença ainda é alguma...actuais 11,2mm aqui...já não chove há quase uma hora e o vento acalmou bastante desde que parou de chover...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2011 às 16:42)

Boa tarde

Chove torrecial , fantástico.
Parece que está a trovejar


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2011 às 16:49)

Diluvio autentico, a trovoada já está confirmada 
Passo dos 3.5mm para 19.3mm, num curto espaço de tempo.

Edit 17:03 : 22.4mm


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jan 2011 às 17:05)

Foi um autêntico dilúvio aqui em P.Rubras entre as 14,30 e as 14,40 .
12,3 mm nesses 10 minutos. Até a EMA se ressentiu ,já que não debitou os dados.
Agora tudo calmo, à esperinha de mais animação lá mais para a noite.
Mas aqueles 10 minutos foram mesmo impressionantes. 
E eu andava  na rua...imaginem a molha...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2011 às 17:35)

Por aqui a chuva forte continua 28.2mm.


----------



## Marcos André (7 Jan 2011 às 17:38)

ola a todos pela primeira vez estou a responder aqui
em Barrô algum vento (rajada maxima 41km/h) ao meio dia
à meia hora chuvia torrencialmente com trovoada a mistura
agora esta tudo mais calmo


----------



## necman (7 Jan 2011 às 17:41)

Marcos André disse:


> ola a todos pela primeira vez estou a responder aqui
> em Barrô algum vento (rajada maxima 41km/h) ao meio dia
> à meia hora chuvia torrencialmente com trovoada a mistura
> agora esta tudo mais calmo


O amigo só por curiosidade Barrô pertence  a Águeda ?


----------



## Marcos André (7 Jan 2011 às 17:43)

necman disse:


> O amigo só por curiosidade Barrô pertence  a Águeda ?



sim, pertence
ja acrescentei.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 17:52)

jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui a chuva forte continua 28.2mm.



Ficou tudo para aí então...aqui não tem caído rigorosamente nada...não chove nas últimas 2h...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2011 às 17:59)

MarioCabral disse:


> Ficou tudo para aí então...aqui não tem caído rigorosamente nada...não chove nas últimas 2h...



Parece estar a acalmar agora 30.2mm.

Por Águeda como estará a situação? Se estiver a coincidir com o pico da maré,  poderá ser problemático.


----------



## necman (7 Jan 2011 às 18:01)

http://img98.imageshack.us/i/12345kv.jpg/Ou é impressão minha ou vem ai muita agua nas próximas horas.


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2011 às 18:03)

Pela imagem de satélite parece que sim, teremos um início de noite chuvoso.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 18:04)

necman disse:


> Ou é impressão minha ou vem ai muita agua nas próximas horas.



Diria que por voltas das 21h/22h teremos bastante festa no litoral norte uma vez que as células parecem rumar para NE...


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2011 às 18:06)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui o dia pouco rendeu até ao momento em termos de chuva, *2.5 mm* acumulados desde 0 horas, grande parte deles ao começo da tarde, durante um aguaceiro moderado, mas que foi forte na zona de Pedras Rubras como já relataram.

Com a chuva de hoje já ultrapassei os 700 mm para este ano hidrológico 2010/2011, mais concretamente *700.3 mm* desde o dia 01/10/2010..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 12.9ºc ( mímina *11.9ºc* ) ( máxima *14.4ºc* )

Vento SSW 24Km/h ( máximo 62 Km/h de SSW às 13:07 h)

Pressão: 1010.6 hpa

Humidade: 92 %

Céu encoberto sem chuva neste momento, para amanhã o IM  prevê chuva por vezes forte no Minho e Douro Litoral, no satélite já é bem visível a massa nebulosa que nos vai afectar...veremos então amanhã ..


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 18:13)

Snifa disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> por aqui o dia pouco rendeu até ao momento em termos de chuva, *2.5 mm* acumulados desde 0 horas, grande parte deles ao começo da tarde, durante um aguaceiro moderado, mas que foi forte na zona de Pedras Rubras como já relataram.
> 
> ...



Realmente Snifa, por estes lados não temos tido grande sorte com a precipitação, os aguaceiros fortes têm descarregado noutros locais, ora mais a sul, ora mais no litoral...
Resta-nos esperar pelo inicio da noite, e pela velocidade da nebulosidade estou tentado que chegará pela hora de jantar...


----------



## Marcos André (7 Jan 2011 às 18:40)

jpmartins disse:


> Parece estar a acalmar agora 30.2mm.
> 
> Por Águeda como estará a situação? Se estiver a coincidir com o pico da maré,  poderá ser problemático.



gostaria muito de lhe dizer mas não consigo. eu vivo na encosta norte do rio Cértima e agora não consigo ver nada. depois de uma ligeira acalmia a chuva voltou em força. parece que vai ser uma noite muito chuvosa


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2011 às 19:22)

Por aqui continua a chuva por vezes muito forte, 41.1mm acumulados, um fim de tarde incrível


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2011 às 19:47)

Quem diria eram 16:30 e tinha 3.3mm, agora vou com *45.2mm* e não para de chover.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 19:52)

jpmartins disse:


> Quem diria eram 16:30 e tinha 3.3mm, agora vou com *45.2mm* e não para de chover.



Revoltante Aqui não chove desde as 16h...e antes das células que por tanto ansiamos há-de continuar assim...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2011 às 19:59)

MarioCabral disse:


> Revoltante Aqui não chove desde as 16h...e antes das células que por tanto ansiamos há-de continuar assim...



Objectivo de hoje 100mm , neste momento 48.7mm


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 20:14)

jpmartins disse:


> Objectivo de hoje 100mm , neste momento 48.7mm



Parece-me demasiado, mas atendendo à tarde que tiveste nunca se sabe...é uma questão daquilo que esta frente render daqui a poucas horas...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2011 às 20:46)

MarioCabral disse:


> Parece-me demasiado, mas atendendo à tarde que tiveste nunca se sabe...é uma questão daquilo que esta frente render daqui a poucas horas...



Estava a brincar, até porque poderia trazer graves consequências, para a zona, principalmente Águeda.

Neste momento ainda chove, embora fraco, 55.6mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 22:39)

Continua a espera...já esta em cima de nós, mas para já apenas apenas nuvens altas...o melhor está para chegar ainda...mais um pouco de espera...actuais 13,6ºC com 87% de humidade...
A pressão essa já vai nos 1012,7hPa...


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2011 às 23:25)

Boa noite.

O litoral mais "sulista" do nosso cantinho levou uma banhada das boas esta tarde... Bons acumulados!

Por aqui o panorama foi de um dia húmido mas apenas isso. Pouca precipitação, distribuída por aguaceiros fracos\moderados. Vento fraco a moderado com uma ou outra rajada forte.

*Tmín: 11,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,3ºC

Tactual: 12,0ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto condensação: 11ºC
Pressão: 1013 hPa
Vento médio actual: 13,0 km\h
Rajada máxima: 54,7 km\h (pelas 12h aprox.)
Precipitação acum.: 9,6 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

Começou já a chover...para já é muito tímida...mas já acumulei um pouco mais...até à meia-noite acumularei mais um pouco...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

Terminou o dia e com ele novas expectativas surgem...a acumulação de ontem foi um total de *12,6mm*, novamente abaixo do esperado
De interesse seguir o episódio desta noite...quando o batalhão começar a chegar, aí os milímetros irão crescer rapidamente...


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jan 2011 às 00:08)

Pois é Aristocrata por aqui a chuvinha foi bem generosa
Acabei o dia com *55.6mm*

Temp. actual:12.6ºC

Neste momento céu muito nublado, aguardemos então essa regue prometida pela noite dentro.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2011 às 00:10)

A chuva aí vem...mas ainda demora um pouco a "engrossar". Vamos dormir para acordar com ela a "cantar"


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 00:12)

caro Aristocrata se tu dizes que ainda demora
aqui ja chegou em força
chove forte e ja tenho 2 mm em 15 minutos mais ou menos


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 00:16)

3.1 mm 
ta a chover muito forte
será isto so o inicio?


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2011 às 00:23)

Por aqui vai chovendo com pouca intensidade .


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Jan 2011 às 00:28)

1337 disse:


> 3.1 mm
> ta a chover muito forte
> será isto so o inicio?



Deve ser a primeira linha de instabilidade antes da grande célula que deve chegar por volta das 03h.Periodos de chuva forte de curta duraçao nesta primeira vaga 

http://www.sat24.com/sp?ir=true


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 00:32)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Deve ser a primeira linha de instabilidade antes da grande célula que deve chegar por volta das 03h.Periodos de chuva forte de curta duraçao nesta primeira vaga
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/sp?ir=true



mas se isto é a primeira linha
imagina o resto
6.2 mm


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Jan 2011 às 00:34)

vinc7e disse:


> Por aqui vai chovendo com pouca intensidade .



Boa noite caro vizinho!!!

Actualmente pouca intensidade mas o Show vai começar em breve e esta madrugada promete bons acumulados por estas bandas.

Estava na zona de Frossos hoje de manhã por volta das 11H40 quando passaram algumas células poderosas (Verdadeiro Diluvio - Chuva intensa c/ trovoada) Foi um verdadeiro espectáculo gratuito na zona Norte de Braga e poderá repetir-se em muito mais locais esta madrugada!!!

Imagina Castro Laboreiro registar mais de 350mm de acumulação este mês e ainda é dia 08!!!!!


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 00:37)

finalmente abrandou
6.7 mm so para começar o dia novo hehe
chove fraco agora


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2011 às 01:02)

O grosso da precipitação chegará mais tarde. Por agora vai caindo alguma precipitação, variável, com maior ou menor expressão dependendo da zona. Mas mais logo deverá ser mais "democrática", sendo que o Minho deverá ver valores muito bons...









Por aqui a chuva vai caindo fraca até ao momento, sem acumulação...Bolas!


----------



## Stinger (8 Jan 2011 às 01:42)

Por aqui ja chove bem


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jan 2011 às 02:42)

Por aqui tudo ainda muito calmo, hoje dia 8 ainda não registei precipitação, mas estará para muito breve.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2011 às 02:44)

1 Hora de chuva moderada a forte constante. Abrandou agora mas já deu para uns valentes mm.


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 04:28)

e a chuva cai outra vez bastante forte por aqui


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 04:29)

isto esta a ficar assustador
chuva muito forte com rajadas de vento


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 04:34)

ja vou com uns impressionantes 31.4 mm desde a 0 horas sendo 8 mm nesta hora,a chuva continua a cair forte mas menos do que abocado.


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2011 às 04:36)

Por aqui não há nada q assuste, o vento abrandou e já à cerca de 1h q não cai um aguaceiro.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 05:21)

13,6mm em Viana do Castelo das 3h às 4h.







A estação do ISEP no Porto vai com 33,0mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2011 às 05:51)

Chuva torrencial há já cerca de meia hora!

Acordamos todos em casa com o barulho da chuva. Lá fora está tudo alagado com água!!!


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 05:53)

AnDré disse:


> 13,6mm em Viana do Castelo das 3h às 4h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que se passa com as EMAS?
eu não consigo ver a daqui á muito tempo
e isto ja á uma semana atrás
não sei que se passa


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2011 às 05:59)

1337 disse:


> que se passa com as EMAS?
> eu não consigo ver a daqui á muito tempo
> e isto ja á uma semana atrás
> não sei que se passa



Esses dados nunca valem nada. Braga está aí com 0.3mm e está a chover a potes há mais de meia hora. Desde que acordei que não para e imagino o que caiu antes disso.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2011 às 09:16)

Bom Dia! 

Finalmente, que também tive um acumulado jeitoso, desde às 00h que acumulei: *40 mm*. 

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado, para já.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 10:17)

Bons dias, 

noite de grande temporal com muita chuva forte/torrencial, acumulando até ao momento *41.7 mm* , intensidade máxima *304.8 mm/h* às 05:28h

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 10.7 ºc ( mínima *10.2ºc *)

Vento:SSE: 39Km/h ( máximo até ao momento *58Km/h* de S às 04:22h)

Pressão: 1008.9 hpa

Humidade: 96%


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jan 2011 às 10:39)

Bom dia 
Por aqui a noite foi de pouca chuva, 6.1mm, no entanto o vento foi muito forte por volta das 5h, com várias rajadas na casa dos 70km/h, sendo a max. de 77.4km/h.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2011 às 10:48)

Por cá continua a chuva desta feita com nevoeiro e vento.

Enfim, não me farto disso porque sei que o sol está de volta em breve.


----------



## Marcos André (8 Jan 2011 às 10:55)

depois de uma noite de finalistas agitada esta tudo mais calmo
não há chuva 
não há vento
há nuvens 
ja é possível observar uma pequena cheia no rio Cértima


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jan 2011 às 11:14)

Marcos André disse:


> depois de uma noite de finalistas agitada esta tudo mais calmo
> não há chuva
> não há vento
> há nuvens
> ja é possível observar uma pequena cheia no rio Cértima



Tudo calmo por enquanto, a imagem de satélite está prometedora, não deve tardar um período de chuva forte.


----------



## Marcos André (8 Jan 2011 às 12:08)

jpmartins disse:


> Tudo calmo por enquanto, a imagem de satélite está prometedora, não deve tardar um período de chuva forte.



a chuva está de volta 
por enquanto não muito intensa e com algum vento (20km/h) 
ontem a partir das 17h até às 00h a acumulação foi de 18.5mm
caudal do rio continua a aumentar


----------



## PauloSR (8 Jan 2011 às 12:12)

Bom dia,

Noite de chuva contínua. Até ao momento *43.2 mm*.

Desde as 9h que tudo está calmo. Vento quase nulo e alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jan 2011 às 12:42)

Bom dia a todos,

Por aqui a madrugada rendeu bastante precipitação, tendo sido o acumulado até ao momento *33,6mm*, o que apesar de ser inferior a alguns membros não deixa de ser bastante bom...
Por agora o céu continua muito nublado, mas a tarde e a noite não será tão generosa, apenas renderá mais um 5-10mm no máximo...
Mesmo assim este foi um bom episódio para começar 2011, agora espera-se uma semana sem grande história, nem frio nem chuva

*Dados actuais
*

Temperatura: 13,6ºC
Pressão: 1009,8hPa
Humidade relativa: 82%
Vento: moderado de SW


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2011 às 12:48)

Snifa disse:


> ... intensidade máxima *304.8 mm/h* às 05:28h




Esse valor é surreal!! Bolas!! Grande Chuvada!


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jan 2011 às 13:06)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> noite de grande temporal com muita chuva forte/torrencial, acumulando até ao momento *41.7 mm* , intensidade máxima *304.8 mm/h* às 05:28h
> 
> ...



Com esse rain rate tão elevado, meia-hora de precipitação e havia problemas bem sérios aqui no Grande Porto É um valor impressionante, demonstrativo da força das células que passaram aqui...


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 13:17)

ecobcg disse:


> Esse valor é surreal!! Bolas!! Grande Chuvada!



Acordei por volta dessa hora, não sei se ainda apanhei a intensidade maior, mas na altura o barulho da chuva era simplesmente medonho...muito forte mesmo...

neste momento grande carga de água se abate por aqui desde há alguns minutos...

Acumulado já vai em *48.5 * *mm*

atingidos os 100 mm desde o dia 01/01/2011: *100.5 mm*


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 13:24)

Chove sem parar e forte, atingidos os *50 mm* desde as 0 horas de hoje

Que chuvada monumental..


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 13:30)

Continua a chuva, *51.3 mm*  acumulados desde 0 horas...


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 13:32)

O João Soares, reporta chuva forte no Senhor da Pedra, em miramar.


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jan 2011 às 13:34)

Ontem foi o nosso dia, aqui a zona mais a sul do Litoral Norte, hoje está a favor do pessoal mais norte 

Por aqui 10.9mm, a rajada max.77.4km/h.


----------



## Cloudscapes (8 Jan 2011 às 13:38)

Chove intensamente à vários minutos, aqui no centro de Gaia.
Hoje vai ser um daqueles dias em que anoitece mais cedo.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 13:42)

Não para, chove intensamente..*55 mm* acumulados 

Tudo escorre água!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 13:43)

Que dilúvio!!!

*56.4 mm*


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2011 às 13:45)

Snifa disse:


> Que dilúvio!!!



  Pelo Aviz quase não chove, diferença de poucos quilómetros.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 13:51)

*57.2 mm*, muito escuro a W e SW,  as nuvens de base baixa parecem ter movimento tipo enrolar...o vento está a rodar para Oeste, mais carga de água a caminho...

Foto acabada de tirar para W:






EDIT 13:55 h, chove torrencialmente!!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2011 às 13:57)

Webcam Leça da Palmeira

Célula procedente do Atlântico cruza agora o Grande Porto.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 14:00)

Que temporal maluco!

*60 mm*


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 14:05)

A estação do ISEP, no Porto, ultrapassou agora os 70mm.

Segue com 70,6mm e um rain rate de 31,75 mm/h.

------------

EDIT (14:07): Agora - Intensidade da Chuva: 239.78 mm/h
E já vai nos 77mm.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 14:06)

*63 mm *chove torrencialmente, intensidade actual: *170.9 mm/h*

Não para!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 14:16)

*68.3 mm* chove intensamente! Algumas zonas alagadas, e sirenes de bombeiros!

Edit 14:19h *70.1 mm*, incrível isto!

A célula passa muito lentamente...


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2011 às 14:37)

Snifa disse:


> *68.3 mm* chove intensamente! Algumas zonas alagadas, e sirenes de bombeiros!
> 
> Edit 14:19h *70.1 mm*, incrível isto!
> 
> A célula passa muito lentamente...



70mm?! Isso deve ser quase um recorde para aí!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 14:40)

A chuva parou, já se vêm abertas a Oeste.

Acumulados *71.9 mm* até ao momento 

Destaque para a descida de temperatura, 9.0ºc actuais ( mínima do dia)

A estação do ISEP perto do Hospital de S João acumulou *82.80 mm*

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Grande tempestade de chuva esta...


----------



## Pixie (8 Jan 2011 às 14:49)

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...ial+da+Figueira+da+Foz.htm?wbc_purpose=baMO%3

Alguém confirma!?


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2011 às 16:47)

Boas Tardes!! 

Dia passado em Miramar, com muita chuva e vento.
Ao regressar de Miramar para Coimbrões, demorei 1h de comboio para fazer uma viagem de 10minutos, consequente das fortes chuvadas que fizeram que uma barreira cedesse para a linha férrea. 

Ao chegar a Canidelo, via-se ruas inundadas e uma cooperação de bombeiros a tirar água das garagens e oficinas.
Em Canidelo, o total da precipitação desde às 00h, por agora, é de uns incríveis, *75 mm* 



Já contabilizo este mês *120 mm*


----------



## PauloSR (8 Jan 2011 às 17:02)

Boa tarde,

Eis uma manhã e uma tarde a ver tudo passar ao lado. 43.2 mm que tinha acumulado a meio da manhã, e agora tenho *48.7 mm*, o que significa que em sensivelmente 7 horas, apenas acumulei 5,5 mm 

No grande Porto o festival foi bem intenso, como se relatou aqui 

Abraço a todos


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2011 às 17:06)

N_Fig disse:


> 70mm?! Isso deve ser quase um recorde para aí!



NÃOOOOOO!  

Ainda em Novembro de 2009, o Porto acumulou *104.5 mm*.
Mas para ser sincero, não faço a mínima ideia do recorde de precipitação para um dia.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2011 às 17:09)

Boa tarde e bom fim de semana

Hoje o dia foi apenas mais um dia de chuva, sem fenómenos extremos, apenas um dia normal de chuva por Paços de Ferreira. Aguaceiros mais fortes durante a madrugada renderam-me 20 mm de precipitação até às 8.30h. Daí em diante e até às 12h coleccionei mais 3,1 mm. Das 12h às 15.30h acumulei mais 12,4 mm...O céu permaneceu sempre encoberto\muito nublado.
Depois das 16h vim até ao Grande Porto, onde me encontro, e até vi o sol por largos minutos, coisa impossível na minha zona Entretanto não chove.
O vento durante a madrgada apresentou rajadas fortes (cerca de 54 km\h).



N_Fig disse:


> 70mm?! Isso deve ser quase um recorde para aí!


O recorde oficial da estação de Pedras Rubras (Porto) é de 125 mm, ocorrido em pleno inverno 2000\2001 (no dia anterior à queda da ponte de Entre-os-Rios). Mas foi de facto um valor muito alto o registado hoje, em particular devido à concentração da chuva no início da tarde.


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 17:44)

será que aquela célula nos vai bater á porta?


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jan 2011 às 17:48)

Estou neste momento a trabalhar...mas reporto que desde as 13h45 até às 14h20 na zona perto do H.S.João assistiu-se a um diluvio total, chuva forte sem pausas que inundou por completo a Estrada da Circunvalação...os carros pareciam barcos e era quase impossivel circular a pé...
Sei que para a minha zona não foi tão forte a passagem destas células, mesmo assim deve ter rendido alguns milimetros...
De momento tudo bem mais calmo, mas volta o céu a carregar...poderá acontecer algo parecido em breve...temos uma célula a rodar em direcção ao litoral...chegará a terra...resta saber se mais a norte ou a sul...


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2011 às 17:52)

Algumas imagens da acalmia atmosférica, o vento praticamente desapareceu com o fim da precipitação...




















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 17:59)

bonitas fotos veterano


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jan 2011 às 18:05)

Depois do temporal de chuva da madrugada e da hora do almoço,  o azul apareceu.
Perguntou-lhe o cinzento: Onde pensas que vens? O negro, igualmente incomodado com a sua presença também questionou: -sim ! deves estar perdido, não? Aqui não é o teu lugar. O azul, meteu o rabo entre as pernas no anoitecer, não sem antes responder: -Então até amanhã... 
O negro, o cinzento e todas as outras cores do céu quedaram preocupados com tal afirmação. Será que ele vem com intenções de se instalar?
Oh diabo: Ainda bem que hoje já fizémos  despedidas condignas...
( isto é que foi chover...) .


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2011 às 18:12)

Sem dúvida muita água.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 19:03)

ta a cair um aguaciero bastante forte
faz muito barulho a chuva


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 19:05)

e de um momento para o outro cai muito mais forte agora
pingas super grossas mesmo


----------



## PauloSR (8 Jan 2011 às 19:06)

1337 disse:


> ta a cair um aguaciero bastante forte
> faz muito barulho a chuva



Nem mais, o radar de A Coruña assim o diz


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Jan 2011 às 19:12)

1337 disse:


> e de um momento para o outro cai muito mais forte agora
> pingas super grossas mesmo



Nao admira,bela célula  

http://www.sat24.com/image2.ashx?region=sp&ir=True


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2011 às 19:53)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Nao admira,bela célula
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/image2.ashx?region=sp&ir=True



sim era
mas disspou.se um pouco
mesmo assim rendeu 4.1 mm em meia hora
nada mau 
havia uma altura que caia pingas enormes
agora chuvisca com 10.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2011 às 20:20)

Veterano disse:


> Algumas imagens da acalmia atmosférica, o vento praticamente desapareceu com o fim da precipitação...



Todas as fotos estão muito boas, Veterano. Parabéns.
Destaco está foto, uma vez que pertence a minha terrinha. 

Por agora, tudo mais calmo, mas parece que se dirige uma célula para cá. Veremos se chega


----------



## Falkor (8 Jan 2011 às 20:50)

Boa noite

As 14:45 a depois de forte precipitação a rua do Amial no porto estava assim


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 21:12)

Veterano disse:


>



Que espectáculo!

Precipitação registada desde as 0h em algumas estações do WU
(em cm)


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2011 às 21:18)

Boa Noite! 

Recomeçou a chover, depois de uma longa pausa.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

Boas noites, 

tempo mais calmo depois do dilúvio da madrugada e manhã/princípio da tarde...há momentos começou de novo a chover em geral fraco.

Acumulados *74.9 mm *desde as 0 horas até ao momento. 

Actual:

temp: 9.6 ºc  (mínima *8.9 ºc*) (máxima* 12.7ºc *)

Vento SE 6Km/h

Pressão: 1013.3 hpa

Humidade: 94%


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 22:46)

Trovoada a Oeste ouve-se e vê-se bem!


----------



## Marcos André (8 Jan 2011 às 22:47)

boa noite
grande dia no Porto 
Por estes lados a tarde foi mais calma com pouca chuva e pouco vento
o cenario continua igual 
eu só pedia as nuvens mais 50mm para tornar o ambiente mais interessante

temperatura actual:13ºc


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 22:51)

Grande relâmpago a Oeste, vem aí grande carga!


----------



## Falkor (8 Jan 2011 às 22:52)

Snifa disse:


> Grande relâmpago a Oeste, vem aí grande carga!



Tb ja ouvi uma serie deles


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2011 às 22:59)

Por Canidelo, também está a trovejar.


----------



## Marcos André (8 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

parece que hoje o dia é dos portistas. aproveitem bem a noite
em Barrô ja não deve chuver mais hoje


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 23:20)

Chove bem agora *75.7 mm* acumulados 

descargas ao largo do Porto e Gaia:






Fonte: http://imapweather.com/


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2011 às 23:23)

Atingiu agora os *80 mm* acumulados desde às 00h

Continua a chover moderadamente!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 23:26)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

Atingi os *80 mm* desde as 0 horas, chove mais moderado agora! Gotas muito  grossas!

Não voltei a ouvir trovoada.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

Em Canidelo, a chuva passou a fraca e voltou a intensificar-se.
*85 mm* desde às 00h.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2011 às 23:54)

E a chuva quase parou , apenas algumas gotas esporádicas.. *80.3 mm* desde 0 horas..

*80.3* Litros  de água por metro quadrado, é muita água, grande dia de chuva este!  

*Dados actuais
*
temp.8.9ºc 

Vento: SE 9Km/h

Pressão: 1014.1 hpa

Humidade: 95%


----------



## ct2jzr (8 Jan 2011 às 23:55)

foto anterior de um colega aqui do meteo

que nuvens são estas camaradas? 

e realmente foi uma chuvinha bacana.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Jan 2011 às 23:59)

http://www.sat24.com/image2.ashx?region=sp&ir=True

A célula esta praticamente estatica, à bastante tempo desde o Norte de Aveiro até a Sul do Porto


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2011 às 00:02)

E com a brincadeira de células de hoje acumulei *86 mm* 

Continua a chover, embora fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jan 2011 às 00:15)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> http://www.sat24.com/image2.ashx?region=sp&ir=True
> 
> A célula esta praticamente estatica, à bastante tempo desde o Norte de Aveiro até a Sul do Porto



Confirmo, estou a sul de Aveiro e parece que ouço trovejar a norte
Pelo desenvolvimento que visualizo na imagem de satélite, poderá ainda vir para aqui qualquer coisa.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2011 às 04:25)

Snifa disse:


> *80.3* Litros  de água por metro quadrado, é muita água, grande dia de chuva este!





João Soares disse:


> E com a brincadeira de células de hoje acumulei *86 mm*



Que diferença, quando comparado com valores dos arredores.
P.Rubras "apenas" acumulou 50mm.

A ver se no relatório de Janeiro vem lá o valor da estação da serra do Pilar.

---------------

Mais a norte, a estação de Castro Laboreiro vai com 409,8mm este mês.
Valor impressionante, mas que tendo em conta o lugar onde está instalada, fará todo o sentido.






A precipitação média anual deve rondar os 2500mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2011 às 09:39)

Bom dia e bom domingo

Ontem o acumulado de precipitação foi de 45,2 mm. Ao final da noite caiu mais um aguaceiro forte. 
Esta madrugada um aguaceiro deixou-me o actual acumulado de 3,3 mm desde as 0h.
Por agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o sol ainda não deu o ar da sua graça. Algum nevoeiro disperso e o vento é fraco.

*Tactual: 8,9ºC
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 9ºC
Pressão: 1019 mb
Precipitação: 3,3 mm*


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2011 às 11:34)

Bons dias, 

*dados actuais
*
temp; 11.1 ( mínima *7.7ºc* ) 

Vento: NW 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.4 hpa

Humidade: 78%

Precipitação desde 0h: *0.5 mm*

Céu limpo, algumas nuvens a Oeste!


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2011 às 11:44)

Bom Dia! 

Tudo mais calmo por agora. Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Acumulado desde às 00h: *3 mm*


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2011 às 12:13)

João Soares disse:


> Dia passado em Miramar, com muita chuva e vento.
> Ao regressar de Miramar para Coimbrões, demorei 1h de comboio para fazer uma viagem de 10minutos, consequente das fortes chuvadas que fizeram que uma barreira cedesse para a linha férrea.



*Linha do Norte cortada e muitos acidentes*



> A Linha do Norte esteve cortada por causa de um deslizamento de terras
> 
> 
> Um deslizamento de terras junto ao apeadeiro de Coimbrões, em Gaia,  condicionou  a linha ferroviária do Norte, nos dois sentidos, durante três horas, ontem, sábado.
> ...





João Soares disse:


> Ao chegar a Canidelo, via-se ruas inundadas e uma cooperação de bombeiros a tirar água das garagens e oficinas.





> A forte chuvada provocou ainda estragos noutras freguesias de de Gaia. Uma casa na rua do Barreiro, em Canidelo, ficou inundada pela água que subiu de um ribeiro e na mesma freguesia, mas na  rua do Paniceiro, a água entrou numa garagem de pneus e provocou avultados prejuízos.



in: JN


----------



## Marcos André (9 Jan 2011 às 13:51)

boa tarde 
por agora algumas nuvens no céu a sul. a norte o céu está limpo, isto tendo em conta a posição da minha casa. de manhã pouca chuva, acumulado desde as 00h 0.5mm, vento de 10km/h, 1020hPa, temperatura de 14ºC e humidade de 61%


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2011 às 14:05)

Boa tarde a todos!

Depois do temporal de ontem hoje temos um rico dia de sol, dentro de casa estou com 26,1ºC para vocês terem noção...
Ontem foi observando o diluvio de ontem, embora mais de longe do fórum...no entanto o dia não foi assim tão bom para mim como para outros membros...apenas acumulados *50,4mm*...uma vez que algumas células descarregaram mais a sul após terem chagado a terra firme...
Durante esta madrugada um pequeno aguaceiro acumulou 0,3mm...a mínima foi registada 9,3ºC pelas 8h54min...

Actualmente sigo com o céu praticamente limpo, alguma nebulosidade apenas a SW, 12,8ºC...64% de humidade e pressão nos 1020,1hPa...


----------



## Paula (9 Jan 2011 às 14:14)

Boa tarde.
De momento, céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e 13ºC.


----------



## Paula (9 Jan 2011 às 14:47)

P.S: Esqueci-me de referir, faz hoje dois anos, que nevou em Braga. Neste dia, Braga registou uma minima de -5ºC, às dez e meia da manhã) 

Grande dia para Braga e para outras zonas, onde não costuma nevar, meteorologicamente falando. 

(Amanhã, 10 de Janeiro, faz 1 ano que nevou. Neste dia com bem menos intensidade que no ano anterior, mas em mais localidades.)  Se estiver em enganada digam-me (:


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2011 às 15:17)

Paula disse:


> P.S: Esqueci-me de referir, faz hoje dois anos, que nevou em Braga. Neste dia, Braga registou uma minima de -5ºC, às dez e meia da manhã)
> 
> Grande dia para Braga e para outras zonas, onde não costuma nevar, meteorologicamente falando.
> 
> (Amanhã, 10 de Janeiro, faz 1 ano que nevou. Neste dia com bem menos intensidade que no ano anterior, mas em mais localidades.)  Se estiver em enganada digam-me (:



Não te sei garantir ao certo o dia, mas julgo estares correcta...até porque o ano passado foram entradas frias uma a seguir às outras...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2011 às 15:24)

Depois de alguma nebulosidade que entrou vinda de SW, temos novamente o céu a brilhar, embora com nebulosidade a SE...o vento é praticamente nulo!
A temperatura essa mantém-se dentro dos valores habituais nos últimos dias, actuais 12,5ºC e a humidade nos "baixos" 58%...


----------



## aikkoset (9 Jan 2011 às 22:15)

Boa noite por cá  5.3ºC de temp., parece que vamos ter uma noite bem fria


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2011 às 22:19)

Boa noite

Que fresquinho...depois dos últimos dias tropicais regressa o ártico a nossas casas
Céu limpo e vento calmo são a tónica desta noite.

*Tmín: 2,6ºC (Tactual)
Tmáx: 10,0ºC

Tactual: 2,6ºC
Hr: 90%
Ponto condensação: 1ºC
Pressão: 1022 hPa
Precipitação: 3,3 mm*

Boa semana


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2011 às 22:55)

Boas noites, 

está de facto bem mais fresco que nos dias anteriores!

*Dados actuais:
*
temp: 6.1ºc ( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *11.7 ºc* )

Vento: NE 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.3 hpa

Humidade: 89 %

Precipitação: *0.5 mm*


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2011 às 22:59)

Paula disse:


> P.S: Esqueci-me de referir, faz hoje dois anos, que nevou em Braga. Neste dia, Braga registou uma minima de -5ºC, às dez e meia da manhã)
> 
> Grande dia para Braga e para outras zonas, onde não costuma nevar, meteorologicamente falando.
> 
> (Amanhã, 10 de Janeiro, faz 1 ano que nevou. Neste dia com bem menos intensidade que no ano anterior, mas em mais localidades.)  Se estiver em enganada digam-me (:



As datas estão correctas. 
Mas no dia 09-01-09 não estavam -5ºC em Braga às dez e meia da manha 
A essa hora a temperatura rondava o 1ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2011 às 23:54)

Actualização

*Tactual: 1,9ºC (Tmín)
Hr: 93%*

De resto mantêm-se as mesmas condições meteorológicas. Já volta a pedir o calor do borralho...


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2011 às 07:27)

Bom Dia! 

O céu encontra-se muito nublado e vento sopra fraco.
Durante a noite caiu um aguaceiro muito fraco que nada acumulou.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Jan 2011 às 07:46)

Chove moderadamente a fraco há quase  horas.

Queria dar uma corridinha antes do trabalho para desgastar os abusos do fim de semana mas fui surpreendido por a nossa amiga chuva.

Admito que não estava a contar..


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2011 às 08:18)

Bom dia

Acordei com o som inconfundível da nossa amiga chuva. Mas...há umas horas o céu estava limpo! 
Ohhhh...tudo mudou. Agora temos céu encoberto e vento calmo acompanhados de chuva fraca a moderada.
A tão desejada pausa ensolarada foi adiada.

*Tmín: 1,5ºC (01.15h)

Tactual: 6,2ºC
Hr: 97%
Ponto condensação: 6ºC
Pressão: 1020 hPa
Precipitação: 2,1 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2011 às 09:19)

Novamente...

Passada que está 1 hora desde o meu post anterior, relato chuva moderada contínua. O céu permanece encoberto e o vento fraco.

*Tactual: 6,6ºC
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 7ºC
Pressão: 1021 hPa
Vento médio actual: 1,8 km\h
Precipitação: 6,3 mm*


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2011 às 09:24)

Por Rio Tinto chove moderado desde as 8,00 horas, com 8,3º.

  Depois da tarde de ontem ensolarada, está a ser uma surpresa.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Jan 2011 às 09:41)

Por aqui também continua a chuva sem parar.

Desde as 6 da manhã que estou a pé e não parou ainda.


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2011 às 13:45)

Não contava que chovesse tanto hoje 

Levo *12 mm*.
E chove, chove, chove.
As estradas parecem pequenas ribeiras, e algumas mais planas estão submersas.

E parece que não ficará por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2011 às 14:25)

João Soares disse:


> Não contava que chovesse tanto hoje
> 
> Levo *12 mm*.
> E chove, chove, chove.
> ...



Pois é, não para de chover, e deve continuar por mais umas horas... já levo *17.8 mm *desde as 0 horas...chuva muito persistente por vezes com intensidade!

de referir que desde as 0 horas de sábado 08/01/2011 o acumulado vai neste momento em *98.4 mm*


----------



## Marcos André (10 Jan 2011 às 14:38)

boa tarde
por aqui o tempo está a ser de inverno. céu nublado, chuva miudinha (desde as 00h, 2mm), algum nevoeiro, vento fraco (10km/h), 12ºc, Hr 99%, 1021 hPa


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Jan 2011 às 14:41)

Boa tarde,

Por esta quase ninguém esperava...já sabíamos que depois da pausa de ontem hoje poderiam aparecer pequenos aguaceiros, mas nunca precipitação continua como temos tido no dia de hoje...
De momento continua a chuva fraca com períodos de moderada, acumulados ontem 0,3mm...hoje vamos nos*19,2mm*...


----------



## jpmartins (10 Jan 2011 às 14:59)

Boa tarde

Por aqui vai chovendo embora fraco, mas persistente.


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2011 às 15:24)

Pela zona de Rio Tinto, chuva moderada, desde há algumas horas...


----------



## Marcos André (10 Jan 2011 às 16:33)

a chuvinha continua
6mm desde as 00h


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2011 às 17:04)

Boa tarde (ou não, depende do ponto de vista)

Chuva...chuva! Não pára. Contínua, como as falcatruas dos governantes vêem a público, também esta chuva persiste por cá.
O sol radioso, onde está?! Supunha-se que estivesse presente, pelo menos em parte do dia, mas não! O céu encoberto obsta a qualquer aparição do nosso astro, cobrindo-se o cenário de um cinzento escuro tão típico...
O vento acalma-se como que dizendo que o cansaço é mais forte. Talvez a retemperar e ganhar forças para vir lá mais prá frente fazer "das suas".

*Tactual: 12,9ºC
hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 13ºC
Pressão: 1020 hPa
Vento médio actual: 1,8 km\h
Precipitação acumulada: 23,1 mm (quem diria?!)*

Esta imagem satélite, mostra o vapor de água da atmosfera. Há uma grande quantidade de vapor de água a entrar no norte do país (e Galiza) o que proporciona a precipitação constante que nos tem caracterizado. A corrente é de oeste, muito húmida, e muito favorável à condensação. Atenção: a imagem é das 14.15h


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2011 às 17:26)

Boa Tarde, Litoral Chuvoso! 

O Acumulado desde às 00h é de *18 mm*
Desde às 00h do dia 08.Jan.2011, já acumulei *107 mm* 

Por agora, morrinha e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2011 às 17:52)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui continua a chuva persistente, agora sob a forma de morrinha... *21.3 mm* acumulados desde 0h até ao momento.

*Dados actuais:
*
temp: 11.7 ºc ( mínima *4.7 ºc* ) (máxima *12.8 ºc* )

Vento W: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.7 hpa

Humidade 99%

*101.9 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas do dia 08/01/2011.

*802.9 mm* desde o dia 01/10/2010 

Muita *HUMIDADE  *no ar:


----------



## jpmartins (10 Jan 2011 às 17:56)

Por aqui a chuva também não para. Tanto mês para avariar, tinha que ser logo agora Estação
Pelo menos já vai a caminha da LaCrosse, para ser reparada, ao fim de quase 5 anos, a primeira avaria.


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2011 às 18:28)

Snifa disse:


> Muita *HUMIDADE  *no ar:



  A humidade parece ser mesmo o principal problema do Porto.  

  Bem apanhado, Snifa.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2011 às 19:20)

*Chiça...tanta humidade carago! *

Continua a chover...Bem hajam os aquíferos que vão lentamente enchendo depois de anos de estio "bravos". Dois Invernos seguidos com precipitações interessantes são do melhor que se pode esperar para evitar os poços ressequidos.

*Tactual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 98% (é a humidade...)
Ponto condensação: 12ºC
Pressão: 1021 hPa
Vento médio actual: 3,2 km\h
Precipitação acum.: 25,2 mm*


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2011 às 21:07)

Por aqui continua a chuva e a Humidade..

*22.9 mm* aumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2011 às 21:19)

Actualizo o meu "status"

Chuva...fraca mas contínua. Vento fraco. Stop!

*Tactual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 98% (Humidade, é só humidade)
Ponto condensação: 11ºC
Pressão: 1023 hPa
Precipitação acum.: 26,3 mm*

Fonte: IM
"Continente

Previsão para 3ª Feira, 11 de Janeiro de 2011

Região Norte e Centro:
Céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente a nebulosidade.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes, até ao início da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Neblina ou nevoeiro, podendo persistir ao longo do dia em alguns
locais do interior.
Subida da temperatura mínima e pequena subida da temperatura máxima.
Formação de geada em alguns locais do interior."


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2011 às 23:52)

Boa Noite!

Acumulado de hoje: *19 mm* ... inesperados.

O céu está nublado e há muita humidade no ar. 
Não se nota frio nenhum.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jan 2011 às 04:47)

Boa Noite!

O dia de ontem ao contrário do que era esperado, pelo menos por mim, foi marcado por precipitação fraca/moderada que rendeu no total *23,2mm*
Sendo assim, este inicio do ano começou bem "molhado"...veremos o que vem aí pela frente...
Esta madrugada a chuva deu finalmente tréguas...


----------



## Veterano (11 Jan 2011 às 08:40)

Bom dia. O céu continua encoberto, mas não chove, a não ser umas gotas esporádicas.

  E a temperatura continua amena...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2011 às 10:15)

Bom dia

Alguns aguaceiros fracos desde as 00h renderam-me 3,1 mm de precipitação até agora.
O que será menos usual é que com uma *pressão de 1027 hPa* tenhamos condições de instabilidade como esta...
O vento é fraco, com uma média de 5 km\h neste momento.

*Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto condensação: 13ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jan 2011 às 13:11)

Boa tarde,

Durante o inicio da manhã ainda caíram umas pingas, mas nada acumulado. Actualmente o sol já pairou na cidade do Porto, embora surja quase sempre encoberto por nuvens médias/altas...
A temperatura essa está bem alta...a máxima atingida às 12h47 com 16,7ºC...actuais 16,5ºC..


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2011 às 21:13)

Boa noite

O sol foi de pouca dura, nomeadamente em terras de V.N. de Gaia por onde andei pela tarde. Pensei que mais perto do mar o sol fizesse uma aparição mais demorada mas não...rapidamente o céu voltou a encobrir e a pairar a ameaça de chuva - depois das 17h, e já quando regressei aqui à Chã de Ferreira confrontei-me com chuviscos Não me renderam acumulação mas serviram para manter a humidade nas estradas.

Neste momento o céu permanece muito nublado e o vento é calmo.


*TMín: 10,8ºC (20.34h)
Tmáx: 12,5ºC

Tactual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto condensação: 10ºC
Pressão: 1030 hPa (!)
Precipitação: 3,1 mm*


----------



## Marcos André (11 Jan 2011 às 21:18)

por Barrô o céu está nublado.temperatura amena.
em Águeda o rio leva grande caudal superando as espectativas, está quase a transbordar


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2011 às 22:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> O sol foi de pouca dura, nomeadamente em terras de V.N. de Gaia por onde andei pela tarde. Pensei que mais perto do mar o sol fizesse uma aparição mais demorada mas não...rapidamente o céu voltou a encobrir e a pairar a ameaça de chuva



Seja sempre bem-vindo a esta humilde terrinha plantada a beira-mar. 
O céu manteve-se nublado até perto do meio-dia, onde fui dar uma voltinha à Reserva Natural do Cabedelo, observar umas aves. Aí o sol aqueceu e bem mas rapidamente se cobriu por outro manto de nebulosidade.

Por agora, Céu nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jan 2011 às 22:09)

Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, com pequenas aparições do sol esporádicas na parte da tarde...
A temperatura esteve bem alta para a época em que estamos, a máxima de *16,8ºC* atingida às 13h45min...
Por agora vai arrefecendo o ar...mas nada de especial...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 13,1ºC
Pressão: 1030,1hPa
Humidade relativa: 90%
Vento: muito fraco de NE


----------



## jpmartins (11 Jan 2011 às 22:16)

Agora que a estação está para reparar, volta a funcionar a minha pequena estação que só dá temperatura exterior 13.3ºC, penso que não deverá estar muito errada. 
O dia ficou marcado pela muita nebulosidade, mas sem precipitação.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2011 às 22:58)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu em geral muito nublado, alguns chuviscos de curta duração, sem acumulação..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 12.1 ºc ( mínima *11.3ºc* ) ( máxima *14.5ºc* )

Vento: WSW 2 Km/h

Pressão 1029.3 hpa

Humidade: 96 %


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jan 2011 às 23:30)

Boa noite a todos,

Finalmente temos um dia em que a acumulação foi 0,0mm...o que já não se sucedia há algum tempo...!
Por aqui tudo muito calmo, e assim se esperam estes próximos dias em que alguns meteoloucos vão estar de folga...
A temperatura mantém-se estável nos 13,2ºC e a humidade subiu mais um pouco, agora nos 91%...


----------



## Veterano (12 Jan 2011 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Nova manhã com céu encoberto, sem chuva nem sol e uns amenos 13,7º.

  Que mês de Janeiro tão atípico.


----------



## aikkoset (12 Jan 2011 às 14:18)

Boa tarde por cá temperatura 11ºc min. e 15ºc max. bastante enevoado sem vento, mau para as eólicas


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jan 2011 às 17:25)

Boa tarde,

Novo dia em tudo idêntico ao de ontem, céu encoberto por nuvens média na sua maioria dão a ideia de poder "morrinhar" a qualquer altura...
A temperatura essa  bem alta para o mês de Janeiro...14,4ºC, humidade nos 83% e a pressão mantém-se estável nos 1029,6hPa...
É mesmo de se dizer..."nem aquece nem arrefece"...


----------



## Marcos André (12 Jan 2011 às 22:39)

Em Barrô estão uns "escaldantes" 15ºC. Às vezes lá aparece a lua (algumas nuvens), vento fraco 4km/h, 1031hPa, a humidade de 90%
um dia muito calmo, com muitas nuvens


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2011 às 22:44)

Boas noites,

*dados actuais
*
temp: 12.7ºc ( mínima *11.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *13.9 ºc *) 

Vento: NNE 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1029.1 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Dia de céu muito nublado sem chuva.Tempo bastante ameno para  Janeiro...


----------



## filipept (12 Jan 2011 às 22:48)

Mais um dia de céu muito nublado, por vezes com nuvens baixas e a espaços com chuva fraca (morrinha).
Sol por aqui, nos últimos tempos, só no Domingo passado.
Aqui por casa já perdi todo o crédito meteorológico que tinha (se é que tinha algum lol). Já ando à muito a indicar dias de sol (assim como os modelos) e eles nunca mais chegam  . Então na segunda-feira passada foi quase uma surpresa acordar e ver chover moderado.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jan 2011 às 02:46)

filipept disse:


> Mais um dia de céu muito nublado, por vezes com nuvens baixas e a espaços com chuva fraca (morrinha).
> Sol por aqui, nos últimos tempos, só no Domingo passado.
> Aqui por casa já perdi todo o crédito meteorológico que tinha (se é que tinha algum lol). Já ando à muito a indicar dias de sol (assim como os modelos) e eles nunca mais chegam  . Então na segunda-feira passada foi quase uma surpresa acordar e ver chover moderado.




Pois...também eu...sabes lá ...Todo o prestígio granjeado ao longo de muitas situações ,desbaratado nesta semana...
E já viste? e agora temos que lhes dizer que vem um pouco mais de chuva antes de vir o sol de verdade...eles já não acreditam...

Por aqui,nem chuva, nem sol, nem frio, nem vento, nem brisa sequer,
em mais um tépido dia de fracas amplitudes térmicas, com  uma capa de nuvens cinzentas de dia, opacas à noite , nesta atmosfera parada , estagnada, a que já não estávamos habituados...


----------



## Veterano (13 Jan 2011 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Finalmente uma réstea de sol, com algumas nuvens altas, mas já dá para secar um pouco o ambiente.

  Por Rio Tinto com 10,2º, quem diria que estamos em Pleno Janeiro...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2011 às 13:15)

Boa Tarde,

Hoje é dia de novidade, não que esteja frio, mas hoje temos sol a brilhar, embora o céu permaneça ameaçado por nuvens altas a Norte e a Oeste...
A temperatura segue bem quente..actuais 17,3ºC, humidade confortável nos 63% e a pressão nos 1025,6hPa...o vento esse é nulo...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2011 às 14:50)

Temperatura desceu agora um pouco, actuais 16,6ºc após ter atingido a máxima de 17,8ºC pelas 13h30...
O céu encontra-se agora encoberto, de vez em quando lá se deslumbra uns raios de sol...muito tímidos...


----------



## PauloSR (13 Jan 2011 às 15:33)

Boa tarde,

Mas que belíssima tarde, a décima terceira deste mês de Janeiro tão atípico  Sigo com *16.3°C *. Sabe bem até um lugar ao sol na esplanada!


----------



## Veterano (13 Jan 2011 às 15:50)

Continua uma bela tarde de sol, sem vento e temperatura amena. É o Inverno "à portuguesa".


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2011 às 19:03)

Bom final de tarde\início de noite

O sol hoje foi como que de verão...às tantas, de tão ausente, a sua presença foi tão notada que parecia outra a época do ano. Que bom...
Entre-cortado por algumas nuvens, o nosso astro-rei lá brilhou. O vento foi sendo fraco, dando uma sensação térmica interessante. Agora a noite que já caiu está fresca (como esta madrugada o foi) mas ainda longe do frio que caracteriza Janeiro.

O que saliento neste últimos 3 dias foi a elevada pressão atmosférica, nomeadamente ontem e anteontem; a pressão esteve sustentada durante muitas horas muito perto dos 1030 hPa (que foi precisamente a pressão máxima registada na estação) - quase parecia uma Sibéria com as suas pressões elevadas, neblina\nevoeiros constantes, mas aqui com uma *pequena diferença* - por lá as temperaturas andam entre os *25 a 50 negativos*
Certamente não serão muitos os dias aqui em que, com uma pressão tão elevada, o céu permaneça quase sempre encoberto...

*Tmín: 7,3ºC (irá certamente ser batida em breve)
Tmáx: 13,0ºC

Tactual: 7,8ºC
Hr: 85%
Ponto condensação: 6ºC
Pressão: 1023 hPa*

Mas que bela frente ali está...um bocado alongada e que segue no sentido SE\NE. O seu limite SE poderá afectar-nos amanhã, de acordo com o IM:







 "Continente

Previsão para 6ª Feira, 14 de Janeiro de 2011

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco, mais provável no litoral oeste.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h)
de sul nas terras altas até ao final da manhã."


----------



## Johnny (13 Jan 2011 às 19:28)

Hoje, em Braga, tomei café ao sol, numa esplanada... Que Janeiro é este????


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2011 às 19:39)

Johnny disse:


> Hoje, em Braga, tomei café ao sol, numa esplanada... Que Janeiro é este????



Tomar café ao sol em Janeiro até é natural. Aliás há dias mais quentes do que o foi hoje noutros "Janeiros"...
O que se passou foi que aliado às temperaturas diurnas temperadas, as noites também o foram e isso é que se fez notar mais. A ausência de noites frias impede que tenhamos aquela sensação de frio tão típica nesta altura, mas elas a qualquer momento regressam.
O inverno ainda é uma criança e porventura até ao seu final tenhamos queixas de que "está frio para Fevereiro!" ou "Este mês de Março costuma ser mais quente..."


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2011 às 21:36)

Boa Noite!

Tenho estado um pouco "ausente" por motivos pessoais, mas tenho sempre vindo dar umas espreitadela.
Que belíssimo dia de sol (e alguma nuvens).
Estava calor na praia e no Estuário do Douro. Adoro andar por aquelas zonas 

O céu parcialmente nublado e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2011 às 22:33)

Boas noites, 

finalmente um dia de sol, temperatura agradável durante a tarde, neste momento há alguma nebulosidade a entrar.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 9.9 ºc ( mínima *8.7ºc *) ( máxima *15.3 ºc* )

Vento: SE : 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.3 hpa

Humidade: 89%


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2011 às 23:12)

Boa noite,

Tarde soalheira por estas bandas e o termómetro subiu bastante, atingindo a máxima de 17,8ºC pelas 13h30...
A temperatura vai caindo, actuais 11,8ºC e a humidade como de costume já disparou, agora nos 82%...
Amanhã poderemos ser afectados ligeiramente pela frente vinda de SW, mas não acredito que tenhamos sequer acumulação...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2011 às 11:09)

Bom dia

Para já nada de novo. O sol está escondido num céu muito nublado (nuvens médias), com algumas pequenas abertas. O vento é fraco. Para já ainda anda longe a possibilidade de chuva fraca ou chuvisco previstos pelo IM

*Tmín: 4,5ºC

Tactual: 9,7ºc
Hr: 85%
Ponto condensação: 11ºC
Pressão: 1026 hPa
Vento médio actual: 2,2 km\h*


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jan 2011 às 15:58)

Bom Tarde,

Inicio da manhã com nuvens média que encobriram o sol, entretanto ele lá apareceu mais para o meio da manhã até que pela hora do almoço começou a aparecer alguma nebulosidade que era já espera...
Contudo não me parece por em perigo quem se esqueceu do guarda-chuva, é que rapidamente elas rumaram mais para Norte...por agora aqui algumas nuvens médias, mas o sol brilha entre elas com uns intensos 16,1ºC, após uma máxima de 17,6ºC pelas 14h30...

Aguardemos pelo evoluir da situação, mas engraçado como no satélite não aparece praticamente nebulosidade nenhuma


----------



## PauloSR (14 Jan 2011 às 16:27)

Boa tarde a todos,

Mais um belíssimo dia de sol, com uma temperatura primaveril. De momento sigo com*14.9°C *, mas pelas 14h18, o mercurio chegou aos *18.4°C *. Janeiro bem atípico. Mas penso que ainda vamos pagar isto... e com juros altíssimos


----------



## Veterano (14 Jan 2011 às 16:36)

Pelo Aviz oscila entre nuvens/sol, mais descoberto a ocidente.

  Morninho também, com 15,6º, quase sem vento, quando der a volta...


----------



## aikkoset (14 Jan 2011 às 17:44)

Por cá 11.1ºC de temp. parece que vamos ter uma noite fresquinha! mas longe do normal para a época


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jan 2011 às 18:12)

Com a noite vai também caindo a temperatura, actuais 12,3ºC...
Amanhã à tarde vou até ao Minho, novamente a Guimarães...e na próxima semana vou estar bem perto da serra da estrela


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2011 às 22:15)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia agradável no que respeita às temperaturas. Apesar da noite fresca, ainda não é suficiente para arrefecer muito as casas. De dia então o sobretudo e os chapéus de chuva tem o seu meritório descanso para gáudio de todos.

Céu limpo e vento calmo a esta hora.

*Tmín: 4,0ºC (Tactual)
Tmáx: 12,2ºC

Tactual: 4,0ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto orvalho: 3ºC
Pressão: 1027 hPa (regressam os valores elevados de pressão atmosférica)*





ThaZouk disse:


> ...mas pelas 14h18, o mercurio chegou aos *18.4°C *...
> ...Mas penso que ainda vamos *pagar isto*... e com juros altíssimos



Os valores de máxima continuam exageradamente altos. Não estivesses na zona onde estás e poderia acreditar nesse valor - claramente a radiação solar faz das suas...
E é claro que vamos pagar isto! O inverno é assim, pode-nos dar dias mornos mas a seguir vinga-se com frio ou chuva. Foi sempre assim, não há-de mudar de repente.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Jan 2011 às 00:26)

Boa Noite,

O céu está limpo e para quem gosta de astronomia está óptimo para dar uma olhadela às constelações...
A temperatura essa deu tréguas....actuais 9,3ºC...até onde irá hoje?


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2011 às 12:07)

Bom dia

Depois de um início de manhã prometedor quanto ao astro-rei, logo as nuvens médias\altas trataram de mostrar que o senhor inverno é quem manda.
Neste momento o sol encontra-se totalmente ocultado por nuvens médias. O vento é fraco de N.

*Tmín: 2,3ºC (07.48h)

Tactual: 9,6ºC (12,2ºC no sensor da Oregon, claramente inflacionado pela radiação solar)
Hr: 83%
Ponto condensação: 10ºC
Pressão: 1027 hPa
Rajada vento: 4,0 km\h*


----------



## Veterano (15 Jan 2011 às 13:04)

Céu novamente encoberto, com uma fresca brisa de leste, temperatura a rondar os 11º.

  O sol só consegue ser rei a espaços, neste estranho mês de Janeiro.


----------



## 1337 (15 Jan 2011 às 14:29)

Veterano disse:


> Céu novamente encoberto, com uma fresca brisa de leste, temperatura a rondar os 11º.
> 
> O sol só consegue ser rei a espaços, neste estranho mês de Janeiro.



sim realmente
o IM previa e preve céu limpo e olha está céu encoberto sem nenhuma aberta
mal por mal nesta pasmaceira mais valia estar só sol


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Jan 2011 às 15:59)

1337 disse:


> sim realmente
> o IM previa e preve céu limpo e olha está céu encoberto sem nenhuma aberta
> mal por mal nesta pasmaceira mais valia estar só sol



Tal e qual...aqui de manhã céu limpo até que chegaram as nuvens médias/altas e arrumaram com o dia...actuais 14,9ºC com mínima às 4h21 de *8,1ºC*...


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jan 2011 às 20:44)

Boa noite

Dia com céu muito nublado, temperatura actual 12.0ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2011 às 22:17)

Boa noite

O dia manteve-se xoxo Céu muito nublado por nebulosidade média só permitindo breves vislumbres do astro-rei.
O vento esteve geralmente fraco embora a meio da tarde começasse a soprar por vezes com uma ou outra rajada moderada, aumentando a sensação de frescura.
Foi pena de facto a previsão do IM sair furada (mais uma...) e o correspondente céu limpo não ter de facto feito a sua aparição.
Mas o que é facto é que muitos de nós também estávamos convictos que iríamos ter sol pela análise efectuada nos modelos meteorológicos, pelo menos aqueles que habitualmente consultamos. Tempos esquisitos estes...

*Tmín: 2,4ºC
Tmáx: 11,3ºC

Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 82%
Ponto condensação: 7ºC
Pressão: 1026 hPa (máxima de 1028 nas últimas 24h)*

Um bom fim de semana a todos (e o meu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Paços de Ferreira
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lá ganha ao intervalo - o penálti foi forçado mas valeu...)


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2011 às 16:17)

Bom Tarde!

Estes últimos dias têm sido enfadonhos meteorologicamente falando.
Céu nublado, e só de vez em quando o sol consegue romper por entre as nuvens, mas é mesmo "sol de pouca dura".

Há alguns minutos atrás, caíram umas pingas que nem deram para molhar o chão.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Jan 2011 às 17:23)

Tal e qual, por voltas das 16h15min aqui também caíram umas pingas que nem o chão molharam quanto mais acumular...
Sigo com actuais 13,9ºC e 72% de humidade...


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2011 às 19:53)

Olá, malta!

Chuvinha para desanuviar este maldito tempo.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jan 2011 às 20:14)

Boa noite 
Por aqui também já chuviscou, que saudades


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2011 às 21:13)

Boa noite

Céu encoberto e períodos de chuva fraca, por vezes moderados.
Vento fraco de S (predominante).

*Tmín: 4,8ºC
Tmáx: 12,1ºC (15,4ºC no sensor Oregon - inflacionado...)

Tactual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto condensação: 10ºC
Pressão: 1026 hPa
Precipitação: 3,2 mm*

Na imagem de radar da Corunha das 21h o Minho está debaixo de boa chuva; pena é que o Douro Litoral já esteja um pouco longe do alcance deste radar...e por vezes os dados já não são os mais fiáveis.





Boa semana de trabalho, estudo, ócio e sei lá mais o quê...


----------



## GabKoost (16 Jan 2011 às 22:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Céu encoberto e períodos de chuva fraca, por vezes moderados.
> Vento fraco de S (predominante).
> ...



De Facto!

Nem é preciso descer até ao Douro Litoral.

O vale do Ave aparece aí sem reflectividade quando chove sem parar há cerca de 3 horas!


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia marcado por céu muito nublado e o regresso da chuva ao fim da tarde..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 11.5 ºc ( mínima* 7.4 ºc *) ( máxima *13.3 ºc* )

Vento SSW 25 Km/h ( máximo *44 Km/h* de S às 22:07 h)

Pressão: 1025.5 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Precipitação desde 0 h: *2.3 mm*


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2011 às 22:58)

Boa Noite!

Acumulados *2 mm*.
O céu abriu um bocado e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2011 às 23:50)

Para já a chuva fez uma pausa. O vento é geralmente fraco com uma ou outra rajada moderada, do quadrante sul.

*Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 88%
Ponto condensação: 10ºC
Pressão: 1027 hPa
Vento médio actual: 9,7 km\h
Precipitação: 4,3 mm*

Boa semana


----------



## João Soares (17 Jan 2011 às 07:21)

Bom Dia! 

O astro-rei ainda nem se levantou e já estou acordado 

Chove (como é natural às 2ªf's) e tenho acumulado *4 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jan 2011 às 09:12)

Bom dia a todos,

Para desanuviar um bocado este marasmo que também faz parte da meteorologia, ontem ao final do dia tive alguma chuva e vendo moderado de sul que rendeu 2,4mm até às 24h!
Esta madrugada foi mais do mesmo, aguaceiros que subiram o acumulado deste mês de Janeiro, o diário vai actualmente nos 7,0mm...
A temperatura não desceu tanto como nos últimos dias, mas também não subirá tanto...


----------



## Veterano (17 Jan 2011 às 09:26)

Bom dia. Alguns chuviscos numa manhã ainda morna (15,3º).

  Vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (17 Jan 2011 às 11:13)

Continua o ambiente cinzento...


----------



## João Soares (17 Jan 2011 às 14:18)

Veterano disse:


> Continua o ambiente cinzento...



Idem idem aspas aspas. 
O vento sopra moderado.
Acumulado *5 mm*


----------



## Veterano (17 Jan 2011 às 16:20)

Por Rio Tinto sigo com chuva moderada.


----------



## Marcos André (17 Jan 2011 às 17:46)

Por Barrô o dia foi muito triste, o sol não foi visto, e chuva só por volta da meia noite com total de 5mm, vento quase nulo e 15ºC.
segundo as previsões a semana que vem vai ser refrescante, até de mais.


----------



## stormiday (17 Jan 2011 às 19:19)

Marcos André disse:


> Por Barrô o dia foi muito triste, o sol não foi visto, e chuva só por volta da meia noite com total de 5mm, vento quase nulo e 15ºC.
> segundo as previsões a semana que vem vai ser refrescante, até de mais.



Olha, mais um "vizinho"
Eu pensava que aquelas células de trovoada ainda nos podiam trazer alguma animação mas pelos vistos...


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2011 às 20:36)

stormiday disse:


> Olha, mais um "vizinho"
> Eu pensava que aquelas células de trovoada ainda nos podiam trazer alguma animação mas pelos vistos...



A trovoada parece ter ficado toda no oceano, mas a chuva forte chegou pelo menos à zona da Universidade de Aveiro, que vai com 22mm acumulados hoje e teve um rain rate máximo de 157,8mm/h às 18:48.

A EMA de Aveiro, das 18h às 19h acumulou 13,4mm.








Mais a norte, no Minho, a chuva tem mais uma vez enchido bem os penicos.
35mm na EMA de Viana do Castelo entre as 18h de ontem e as 18h de hoje.

Nas estações amadoras, a estação do Minho, em Melgaço, segue hoje na frente com 32,8mm acumulados.

A estação de Póvoa do Lanhoso vai com 26,4mm acumulados desde as 0h, e chegou há instantes aos 300mm acumulados este mês.

Castro Laboreiro, segue hoje com 21,4mm acumulados, mas já ontem acumulou 19,6mm. Segue o mês com 472mm.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2011 às 22:22)

Boas noites,

por aqui dia de céu muito nublado,chuva em especial a partir do fim da tarde, acumulando até ao momento *8.9 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 10.8 ºc ( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *13.3 ºc* )

Vento: SSW 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1027.6 hpa

Humidade: 90 %


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Boa noite

Por aqui choveu consideravelmente por volta das 19h, neste momento não chove.


----------



## Marcos André (17 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

stormiday disse:


> Olha, mais um "vizinho"
> Eu pensava que aquelas células de trovoada ainda nos podiam trazer alguma animação mas pelos vistos...



Vizinho mesmo... se calhar ainda nos conhecemos? tenho famila em fermentelos.
de facto as células passaram ao lado nessa altura estava bastante escuro o tempo para norte. 
Agora em Barrô o céu está limpo e continua sem haver vento


----------



## João Soares (17 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

Boas Noites!

Por agora, não chove e o vento sopra fraco.
Acumulado: *8 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2011 às 23:38)

Boa noite

Dia de chuva\ aguaceiros fracos\moderados. Vento fraco.
Neste momento há nevoeiro disperso mas pouco denso. Sem vento.

*Tmín: 10,3ºC (Tactual)
Tmáx: 13,5ºC

Tactual: 10,3ªC
Hr: 98%
Ponto orvalho: 10ºC
Pressão: 1028 hPa
Precipitação: 13,6 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2011 às 05:09)

Apesar de tudo ainda acumulei 10,7mm no dia de ontem...grão-a-grão enche a galinha o papo...
Hoje à tarde desloco-me até à Serra da Estrela e lá estarei em "reflexão" até Sabado...quem cá ficar que mantenha o fórum animado...


----------



## Veterano (18 Jan 2011 às 09:26)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã de chuva miudinha, com 12,3º.


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2011 às 18:16)

Boa Noite!

Dia enfadonho. Nada de sol... 
Alguns aguaceiros, maioritariamente fracos.
Acumulado *4 mm*.


Ontem, o acumulado foi de *9 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2011 às 19:03)

4mm enfadonho foi espectacular 
Por aqui céu encoberto, sem precipitação.



João Soares disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Dia enfadonho. Nada de sol...
> Alguns aguaceiros, maioritariamente fracos.
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2011 às 20:03)

Boa noite

Dia de céu encoberto. O nosso astro-rei não fez a sua aparição como o esperado pelo IM. Chuva fraca\chuviscos ao longo da noite e do dia mas reduzida acumulação. O vento esteve sempre fraco.

Neste momento o céu está parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias\altas. Formação de ténue nevoeiro ou neblina. Vento nulo.

*Tmín: 10,0ºC (Tactual)
Tmáx: 13,5ºC

Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 95%
Ponto orvalho: 9ºC
Pressão: 1023 hPa
Precipitação: 1,1 mm*


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2011 às 22:53)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu muito nublado e alguma chuva..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 10.1 ºc ( mínima *9.7 ºc *) ( máxima *12.0 ºc* )

Vento: SE: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.6 hpa

Humidade: 93 %

Precipitação: *2.3 mm*


----------



## Veterano (19 Jan 2011 às 08:52)

Bom dia. Céu com algumas nuvens, mas com o sol a querer vingar.

  Por Rio Tinto com 8,3º.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2011 às 10:05)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias e altas. Bastante neblina matinal e pequenos bancos de nevoeiro mas em aparente dissipação nos vales mais baixos. Vento calmo.

*Tmín: 5,6ºC (08.14h)

Tactual: 8,1ºC
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: 11ºC
Pressão: 1023 hPa*


----------



## aikkoset (19 Jan 2011 às 12:25)

Por cá ceu limpo e temp. agradável 15ºC


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2011 às 13:34)

Que bela tarde de Sol (com algumas nuvens altas) se está a pôr. 
Bem agradável, temperatura actual 18º C


----------



## PauloSR (19 Jan 2011 às 15:03)

Boa tarde,

Tenho andado um bocado ausente (no que toca à participação) por motivos profissionais, mas nunca deixo de consultar o fórum, como é claro 

Belíssima tarde  Neste momento, *17.3°C *.

Excelente continuação a todos!


----------



## aikkoset (19 Jan 2011 às 18:16)

Boa tarde
Já se nota vento de leste
Vamos ver como se portam as temp.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jan 2011 às 18:31)

Boa Tarde!

Que dia maravilhoso 
O sol fez-nos companhia, finalmente, estava difícil de romper as camadas de nuvens que cobriam a cidade.


----------



## Marcos André (19 Jan 2011 às 21:10)

Um final de dia espectacular com algumas nuvens altas no horizonte a dispersar a luz.
o inicio da noite foi ainda melhor, noite de lua cheia e céu limpo


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2011 às 22:23)

Boa noite

Céu quase limpo, excepção feita a alguns cirros. A lua brilha mas ainda sem aquela intensidade típica de outras alturas. O vento é fraco variável de NO a NE.

*Tmín: 5,6ºC
Tmáx: 12,6ºC (19,1ºC no sensor Oregon, claramente inflacionado pela radiação solar)

Tactual: 5,9ºC
Hr: 91%
Ponto condensação: 5ºC
Pressão: 1023 hPa*


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2011 às 22:33)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 10.5 ºc ( mínima* 8.2 ºc* )(máxima *14.4 ºc* )

Vento ENE 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.9 hpa

Humidade: 77 %

Dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas e bastante sol!


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2011 às 22:43)

Boa noite

Dia marcado por muita nebulosidade alta.
Temperatura actual 8.4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

Actualização

Depois de igualar a Tmín pelas 23.06h (5,6ºC), a temperatura subiu com o passar de nebulosidade alta.
O vento mantêm-se fraco variável de NO a NE.

*Tactual: 6,0ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto condensação: 5ºc
Pressão: 1023 hPa
Vento médio actual: 1,8 km\h*


----------



## Veterano (20 Jan 2011 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Finalmente sol com fartura, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e ainda uns mornos 11,2º.

  Vamos preparando os agasalhos, as noites vão ser gélidas...


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2011 às 10:29)

Bom dia

Dia de verdadeiro céu limpo. Que saudades de um dia assim...
O vento é fraco, variável mas predominando de NE.

*Tmín: 3,0ºC (08.14h)

Tactual: 10,4ºC (o sensor Oregon segue já disparado nos 15,2ºC - apenas tem a protecção normal)
Hr: 67%
Ponto condensação: 9ºc
Pressão: 1023 hPa
*


----------



## aikkoset (20 Jan 2011 às 12:01)

Bom dia a todos
Por aqui 14.3ºC com vento fraco de leste e céu limpo!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2011 às 16:55)

Boa tarde

O céu está limpo (pequenas franjas de nuvens altas pairam por cima) e o vento tem-se notado por ser persistente (normalmente fraco mas com uma ou outra rajada moderada), variável mas predominando de E - neste momento mais calmo até.
Para amanhã então teremos vento mais forte e persistente de E\NE, trazendo o ar frio continental, o que levará a que gradualmente as temperaturas vão baixando.
Se tivermos vento persistente ao longo das próximas noites, poderemos esquecer temperaturas muito baixas...

*Tmín: 3,0ºC
Tmáx: 13,5ºC (19,7ºC no sensor Oregon, sujeito à radiação solar)

Tactual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 44%
Ponto condensação: 3ºC
Pressão: 1021 hPa*


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2011 às 18:47)

Boa noite

Tão calmo este espaço...anda tudo adormecido!

Por agora o panorama é o mesmo de há bocado. Variam apenas os dados...

*

Tactual: 7,0ºC
Hr: 74%
Ponto condensação: 3ºC
Pressão: 1021 hPa
Vento médio actual: 1,8 km\h, de NE*


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2011 às 19:25)

Boa noite

Por aqui o sol dominou o dia, vento fraco.
Tactual: 11.8ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Jan 2011 às 20:35)

Até pensei que a EM estivesse avariada, mas não... HR 23%...com ventos de Sul e Leste


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2011 às 20:35)

Boa noite

Depois da temperatura ter chegado aos 5,4ºC, o vento fez com que o ambiente aquecesse um pouco.
A lua brilha hoje intensamente num céu despido e límpido - a baixa humidade ajuda muito...

*
Tactual: 8,6ºC
Hr: 49%
Ponto condensação: 3ºC
Pressão: 1022 hPa
Vento médio actual: 7,6 km\h*

-----------------------

*Actualização 21.08h*

*Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 45%
Ponto condensação: -2ºC
Vento médio actual: 5,4 km\h, de NNE*


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2011 às 22:41)

Boas noites, 

dia de sol com céu em geral limpo, neste momento já se fazem sentir algumas rajadas de vento de E...

*Dados actuais
*
temp:10.6 ºc ( mínima* 9.6ºc* ) ( máxima *14.3ºc* )

Vento ENE : 27 Km/h ( máximo *49 Km/h* de NE às 22:37 h )

Pressão: 1021.8 hpa

Humidade: 49 %


----------



## ogalo (20 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

por aqui 10 ºC ...


----------



## Falkor (21 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Boa noite

Temperatura 10ºC
Ventos de 50Km/h SE


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2011 às 07:24)

Bom Dia!
Que ventania de vento de E. 
A temperatura ronda os 7ºC


----------



## vegastar (21 Jan 2011 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

O vento Leste trouxe consigo um abaixamento da humidade brutal para estas bandas. O PO desceu até aos -5,9ºC.

Neste momento vento moderado de Nordeste, 7,3ºC e HR nos 43%. O PO está nos -5,1ºC.


----------



## Veterano (21 Jan 2011 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Com o regresso da lestada, a temperatura começa a baixar, para já 7,3º e HR também em baixa.

  E claro muito sol.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2011 às 09:10)

Bom dia

O panorama repete-se por aqui. O sol brilha intensamente mas a sensação térmica de frio é aumentada pelo vento de NE que sopra fraco mas com algumas rajadas.

*Tmín: 4,4ºC (06.56h)

Tactual: 6,0ºC
Hr: 32%
Ponto condensação (orvalho): -8 ºC
Pressão: 1022*


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jan 2011 às 09:18)

Bom dia

Céu limpo, o vento está calmo, mas hoje já se sentiu o fresquinho na cara, coisa que já não se sentia à muito tempo.


----------



## aikkoset (21 Jan 2011 às 10:16)

Bom dia
Por aqui 8.1ºC de temp., com vento por vezes forte de leste


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2011 às 13:14)

Boas tardes, 

dia fresquinho fresquinho , com as rajadas de vento que chegam aos 45/50 Km/h de E  a ajudar...

*Dados actuais:*

temp: 8.3 ºc ( mínima *5.2 ºc* ) ( máxima registada às 0 h *9.9 ºc* )

Vento ENE : 31 Km/h

Humidade: 31 %

Pressão: 1023.3 hpa

A partir de agora deverá começar a entrar ainda mais frio...


----------



## Marcos André (21 Jan 2011 às 18:14)

boa noite 
o tempo por aqui continua fresquinho, 10ºC. o vento tambem ajuda, agora está moderado: 34km/h. HR- 28% e press. 1022hPa. Mais um dia com muito sol e com algumas nuvens altas.
agora vou preparar-me para receber a lua cheia que ai vem, ontem perdi um espectaculo que espero não ser unico, lua cheissima enooorme, acabadinha de nascer, tons amarelados e os mares escuros. hoje espero que aconteça o mesmo.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jan 2011 às 18:53)

Boa noite

O vento sopra fraco a moderado, mas cria uma sensação térmica gélida , temperatura actual 9.8ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jan 2011 às 19:01)

Ora boa noite a todos,

Cá estamos regressado das Beiras, lá os dias foram de algum frio e de geada nocturna, excepto esta noite em que vento muito forte fazia temer e bem todas as árvores que rodeavam a zona...e a mínima baixou até aos 1,6ºC....
Por aqui já vi que com a ausência de precipitação tem andado tudo adormecido...
Sigo com a temperatura em queda acentuada, actuais 8,9ºC e 40% de humidade relativa...


----------



## Marcos André (21 Jan 2011 às 19:02)

e o vento chegou em força. rajada maxima de 36.7km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2011 às 19:40)

Boa noite

Dia de luz intensa mas de sensação de frio constante - excepto nos lugares ao sol completamente resguardados do vento.
O vento tem soprado moderado, por vezes forte. Nota-se um aumento da intensidade do mesmo agora que caiu a noite.

Os meus dados de leitura de vento não são 100% fiáveis, pois o poste *oscila muito* e a localização do anemómetro é um pouco baixa já que está preso a um esteio da ramada - há uma casa bem perto dele (ou ele é que está bem próximo de uma casa vizinha...).

*Tmín: 4,4ºC (06.56h)
Tmáx: 13,0ºC

Tactual: 7,3ºC
Sensação térmica: 5ºC
Hr: 32%
Ponto condensação (orvalho): -8 ºC
Pressão: 1021 hPa
Vento médio actual: 20,5 km\h de NE
Rajada máxima: 40,3 km\h (19.12h)*


----------



## Marcos André (21 Jan 2011 às 19:51)

ja está tudo mais calmo 
9.0ºC actuais
vento de 20km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jan 2011 às 20:40)

Esta noite é com interesse que vou seguindo com as mínimas, embora o nosso litoral não seja propício a temperaturas negativas, veremos onde chegamos hoje..
Para já no Continente são as Penhas Douradas que vencem: às 20h com -3,7ºC!

Aqui no nosso litoral cá estão também as capitais do frio:
Lamas de Mouro 2,5ºC (às 19h)
Castro Laboreiro 3,2ºC (actuais)
Ovar 4,2ºC (actuais)
Melgaço 5,6ºC (actuais)
Aveiro 6,1ºC (20h10)


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jan 2011 às 20:49)

Por aqui 7.6ºC, 31%HR e vento de N fraco


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2011 às 21:41)

Boa noite

Isto vai quente até ao momento. O vento ainda traz algum do calor acumulado durante o dia. Parece-me que irá arrefecer mais a meio da madrugada mas não sei se o suficiente para os negativos, pelo menos enquanto o vento não acalmar.
A lua brilha num céu límpido como só estas noites ventosas propiciam - são as que nos dão a melhor visibilidade

*Tactual: 6,4ºC
Hr: 31% (muito seco!)
Sensação térmica (windchill): 3ºC
Ponto condensação: -9ºC
Pressão: 1021 hPa
Vento médio actual: 18,0 km\h*


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jan 2011 às 21:43)

E vai baixando timidamente a temperatura, actuais 8,8ºC...não creio que se atinjam as temperatura previstas no meteograma do GFS...as do IM parecem-me mais credíveis, mesmo assim talvez a real vá ficar acima...1,6ºC no GFS e 3ºC no IM....hummm


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

As Penhas Douradas continuam a recolher o frio todo, parece-me que ao contrário do esperado a inversão térmica não quer aparecer, como tal um dos topos da Serra da Estrela estava às 21h com -4,1ºC! A minha teoria é que o vento forte misturou as camadas de ar...a massa fria que estava junto à superfície após o anoitecer que se formou com arrefecimento rápido misturou-se rapidamente com as massas mais acima...e ao contrário do que era esperado, em altitude estamos a ter temperaturas bem negativas....


----------



## Fi (21 Jan 2011 às 22:29)

Temperatura actual de 8ºC. Já se sente a noite mais fria em relação às anteriores. O vento é assustador.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2011 às 22:44)

MarioCabral disse:


> As Penhas Douradas continuam a recolher o frio todo, parece-me que *ao contrário do esperado a inversão térmica não quer aparecer*, como tal um dos topos da Serra da Estrela estava às 21h com -4,1ºC! A minha teoria é que o vento forte misturou as camadas de ar...a massa fria que estava junto à superfície após o anoitecer que se formou com arrefecimento rápido misturou-se rapidamente com as massas mais acima...e ao contrário do que era esperado, em altitude estamos a ter temperaturas bem negativas....



Boa noite

Parece-me que a explicação natural é que temos mesmo o ar mais frio em altitude, como o atestam as cartas aos 850 hPa; como o vento tem sido forte e constante este ar frio em altitude não desce até às camadas mais baixas da atmosfera.
Se tivéssemos uma atmosfera tranquila, sem vento, com céu limpo, este ar frio tinha todas as condições para nos dar fortes inversões térmicas...o ar frio é mais pesado que o ar mais quente à superfície e naturalmente ele tende a ocupar as zonas mais propícias como os vales nas noites sem vento.
Corrijam-me se esta linha de pensamento está errada


----------



## Marcos André (21 Jan 2011 às 23:34)

por aqui a temperatura é de 8ºC pela experiencia que tenho nas noites sem vento em que são esperadas temperaturas negativas a estas horas o valor da temperatura ja deveria ser metade do que está, as rajadas estão entre os 30 e os 40km/h, HR de 28%


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2011 às 23:36)

Boas noites, 

por aqui uma noite muito desagradável em termos de frio muito por culpa do vento que sopra com rajadas frequentes de 45/55 Km/h de E ( máximo *61 Km/h* de NE às 22:58 h)

*Actual
*
temp: 6.8 ºc ( máximo *10.8ºc* às 14:41 h)

Vento ENE : 30 Km/h ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 49 Km/h de ENE )

Humidade ( muito baixa ) 24%

Pressão: 1022.8 hpa

A temperatura actual até nem está nada de mais... mas com esta ventania parece muito mais frio... é mais desconfortante que 1 ou 2 graus sem vento....... contudo é esta mesma ventania que impede um arrefecimento mais rápido...


----------



## Marcos André (22 Jan 2011 às 00:16)

e foi ultrapassada a barreira dos 40km/h, a rajadada maxima foi de 44.6km/h


----------



## Stinger (22 Jan 2011 às 00:25)

Por aqui rajadas de vento fortissimas que fazem com que esteja um geloo 

O vento já causou danos , arvores caidas e coberturas danificadas ...

Acho que nos temporais que passaram em que davam vento de 90 ou mais km por hora nao sao nada comparados a isto -.- sao rajadas bem fortes


----------



## SnowMan (22 Jan 2011 às 02:22)

Por aqui sigo com rajadas fortíssimas de 40-50 Km/h de ENE e a temperatura agora com queda mais acentuada, em 10 minutos caiu dos 6,2ºC para os 5,8ºC. 
Entrando com a correcção do Wind Chill, para uma rajada de 40 Km/h a temperatura de 6ºC equivale a -1,0ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jan 2011 às 03:51)

SnowMan disse:


> ...e  a temperatura agora com queda mais acentuada, em 10 minutos caiu dos 6,2ºC para os 5,8ºC.
> Entrando com a correcção do Wind Chill, para uma rajada de 40 Km/h a temperatura de 6ºC equivale a -1,0ºC



Pois, pois...
Muitas rajadas de vento a rondar os 50 km/h...
Leste vigorosíssimo, frio de rachar com tal ventania a esta temperatura e acrescento: - se houvesse  um cume bem alto aqui pelas redondezas 
avistar-se-ía Aveiro e Viana , tal é a visibilidade desta límpida madrugada...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2011 às 07:48)

Stinger disse:


> Acho que nos temporais que passaram em que davam vento de 90 ou mais km por hora nao sao nada comparados a isto -.- sao rajadas bem fortes



Bom dia

A razão principal para os danos se darem com este vento (que apesar de tudo não é mais forte do que nos temporais habituais) é que ele vem em sentido contrário aos ventos dominantes mais fortes - de SO. As árvores dobram-se e fortalecem-se consoante os ventos dominantes e depois expõem a sua parte menos resistente aos ventos dos outros quadrantes que, se forem fortes como é este o caso, podem propiciar estragos consideráveis.

-------------------

Por agora o vento acalmou e está fraco de NE. O céu limpo.

*Tmín: 1,1ºC (07.23h)

Tactual: 1,4ºC
Sensação térmica: -2ºC
Hr: 42%
Ponto condensação: -10ºC
Pressão: 1019 hPa
Vento médio actual: 5,4 km\h
Rajada actual: 9,0 km\h*


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Jan 2011 às 08:33)

Por aqui 2,2ºC, 40%RH,1021hpa e vento fraco de Norte


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Jan 2011 às 08:39)

Curioso  temperatura a descer para 1,8ºc


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2011 às 09:34)

Bons dias, 

muito frio e muito vento, a mínima ficou pelos *3.2 ºc* ..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 3.7 ºc 

Vento E: 37 Km/h ( máximo *59 Km/h* de E  às 9:19 h)

Humidade:39%

Pressão: 1021.7 hpa

Extremamente desagradável com este vento, apesar da mínima não ser nenhum record é o dia com maior sensação de frio neste inverno........

Na próxima madrugada a mínima deverá descer um pouco mais... mas não creio que por aqui ( com este vento) se chegue aos 0 graus, talvez a rondar uns 2ºc ...


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2011 às 11:44)

Continua a ventania e o frio...

5.7 ºc actuais e rajadas de 50 Km/h de E...


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

Boa noite

Por aqui 8.1ºC, esteve bastante vento à cerca de uma hora, pela estação do vizinho de Fermentelos 93.8km/h


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jan 2011 às 20:25)

A situação está interessante as rajadas chegam à casa dos 70km/h.

79.8km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2011 às 23:27)

Boa noite.

Neste momento o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE. O céu permanece limpo.

*Tmín: 1,1ºc
Tmáx. 8,4ºC

Tactual: 4,4ºC
Sensação térmica: 2ºC
Hr: 35%
Ponto condensação: -10ºC
Pressão: 1018 hPa
Vento médio actual: 6,8 km\h
Rajada actual: 9,7 km\h*


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jan 2011 às 23:31)

Por aqui esteve algum vento, mas nada comparada pelos vistos com Aveiro...
A noite promete a mínima do ano, também ao que se tem assistido não seria muito complicado...
Actualmente já sigo com 5,7ºC e a humidade relativa mais alta relativamente ao que aconteceu ontem, 44%...


----------



## vinc7e (23 Jan 2011 às 00:07)

Boa noite,

por cá registo *3.8ºC* e vento moderado. 
Há 2 horas, sem vento, registei 0.5ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jan 2011 às 00:14)

Por aqui vai caindo em bom ritmo...actuais 4,6ºC...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jan 2011 às 00:36)

Começo a empolgar-me...baixou 0,7ºC em 20minutos...agora com 3,9ºC!


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jan 2011 às 02:14)

Vento forte por aqui , só falta o som da chuva para parecer uma noite de Inverno das que tanto gostamos.


----------



## Veterano (23 Jan 2011 às 08:28)

O vento leste praticamente desapareceu, o que permite uma temperatura de 2,3º.

  A falta de humidade contudo inviabilizou qualquer traço de geada.

  E, claro, muito sol.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2011 às 09:15)

Bom dia

O vento esteve presente toda a noite, fraco a moderado. O céu mantêm-se limpo.

*Tmín: 2,1ºC (aprox. 03.30h)

Tactual: 4,6ºC
Hr: 42%
Ponto condensação: -5ºC
Pressão: 1017 hPa
Vento médio actual: 9,4 km\h*

Bom domingo e as urnas esperam-nos...vamos exercer o nosso direito de cidadãos


----------



## aikkoset (23 Jan 2011 às 10:23)

Bom dia,

Por aqui 7.1ºC de temp. com o sol a brilhar e vento forte de leste


----------



## vinc7e (23 Jan 2011 às 11:08)

Bom dia,
mínima de *-1.8ºC*
neste momento *7.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2011 às 13:52)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui continua o tempo frio e com algum vento ( embora menos que ontem)

temperatura mínima *2.0 ºc* , actualmente estão *8.1 ºc* ( máxima do dia até ao momento) ( ontem a máxima ficou pelos *9.1ºc* )

Vento: ENE 28Km/h ( rajada máxima *49 Km*/h de E  às 00:38h ) 

Humidade:42 %

Pressão: 1017.7 hpa ( a descer)


----------



## Marcos André (23 Jan 2011 às 13:55)

vento forte for Barrô, ultima rajada de 41.8km/h.
temperatura de 13ºC
HR 30%
1017hPa
e muito soool


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jan 2011 às 13:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> O vento esteve presente toda a noite, fraco a moderado. O céu mantêm-se limpo.
> 
> ...



Boa Tarde a todos,

Estranhamente tive uma mínima bastante razoável até, mais baixa que em Paços de Ferreira o que não costuma acontecer...Talvez o vento tenha sido o factor que desequilibrou nesta noite, sempre que ele se fazia sentir mais forte de este ou rodava para N/NW a temperatura subia um pouco...
Mínima do ano ficou-se pelos 1,4ºC às 7h11minutos...
Bom dia de eleições, está um dia bem bonito com um céu limpo e sol bem forte...


----------



## Paula (23 Jan 2011 às 16:40)

Boa tarde. O dia começou com menos vento do que ontem, o que diminui a sensação de frio. 

Temperatura actual: 11.4ºC
Vento moderado a fraco.
Destaque para a nebulosidade alta que começa a entrar.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2011 às 18:47)

Boa noite e bom final de domingo

Por ora o céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento é fraco a moderado. Apenas e só a continuação do que se tem passado nos últimos 2 dias.

De acordo com o meu pai este tempo irá continuar durante mais 3 dias, ou seja 3 dias de vento mais 3 dias de vento. Segundo ele está dentro do que se considera o normal - se ao fim do 3º dia o vento continua temos mais 3 dias de vento....
Eu pelo meu lado argumento que temos ciclos de 3\5\7 dias, após os quais há mudança. Mas ele contraria-me e diz que são 3 dias mais 3 dias e depois logo se vê. A experiência dele é maior que a minha e eu tenho apenas que estar atento para verificar a veracidade daquilo que ele me diz. E pela minha experiência até está certo
Há um ditado que diz: "O senso comum é tudo menos comum". Apesar de todas as análises, de todos os modelos meteorológicos, de todos os computadores, etc., etc., ainda temos um caminho a desbravar para entender pormenores que nos escapam mas que as pessoas com mais experiência de vida estão atentas.

*Tmín: 2,1ºC
Tmáx. 8,5ºC

Tactual: 6,4ºC
Hr: 39%
Ponto condensação: -6ºC
Pressão: 1017 hPa
Vento médio actual: 7,4 km\h*


----------



## vinc7e (23 Jan 2011 às 18:52)

Boa noite,

sigo com *6.0ºC *e vento nulo.


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2011 às 19:48)

De volta à Canidelo! 

Vento moderado, como tem estado presentes nestes últimos dias, sempre de Leste.
Céu limpo. 
Não tenho dados de temperatura, até ao momento, mais logo postarei.  A sensação térmica deve ser bem baixa.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jan 2011 às 21:37)

Boa noite

Céu limpo, temperatura actual 5.3ºC
O vento continua a se fazer sentir, embora mais fraco.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2011 às 23:21)

Boas noites, 

a tempª máxima de hoje foi igual à de ontem: *9.1 ºc * ( às 15:30h) 

*Neste momento
*
Tempª  4.9 ºc 

Vento ENE: 10 Km/h ( noite menos ventosa que as anteriores)

Pressão: 1018.5 hpa

Humidade: 50 %


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e estrelado (não tanto como no Pinhão), vento curiosamente mais fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *4.7ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2011 às 10:49)

Bom dia

O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento hoje é fraco de ENE, mas ainda assim constante e desagradável.
A noite já foi mais fria que as anteriores - o vento assim permitiu...

*Tmín: -1,2ºC (06.33h)

Tatual: 7,4ºC
Hr: 30%
Ponto condensação: -6ºC
Pressão: 1017 hPa
Vento médio actual: 9,4 km\h*


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jan 2011 às 10:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento hoje é fraco de ENE, mas ainda assim constante e desagradável.
> A noite já foi mais fria que as anteriores - o vento assim permitiu...
> ...



Bom dia,

Dia em tudo identico aos demais, céu limpo e frio como o povo gosta, o vento esse deu tréguas e quem mais saiu a ganhar foi a malta mais do interior...
Mesmo assim, com algum espanto atingi uma mínima de 0,8ºC, o mais "estranho" foi ter sido apenas pelas 8h24min....já o sol ia alto...


----------



## vinc7e (24 Jan 2011 às 11:48)

Bom dia,
por cá minima de *-1.5ºC*.
Neste momento céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## boneli (24 Jan 2011 às 12:28)

Aqui a minima foi de 1.9º.
Neste momente sigo com uns agradáveis 10º...visto de dentro de casa são agradáveis porque lá fora está um vento gélido, que já me pôs de cama com uma bela gripe.


----------



## Paula (24 Jan 2011 às 13:47)

Boa tarde.
Por Braga está céu limpo e uns 14ºC bem agradáveis.
A humidade está nos 20%
Vai estar uma tarde bem quentinha  já o mesmo não posso dizer do inicio da noite


----------



## João Soares (24 Jan 2011 às 13:57)

Boa Tarde!

Que manhã gélida e ventosa! 
Mínima de *0.7ºC*

Actualmente, céu limpo e continuação do vento gélido e moderado 
Temp. Actual: *10.6ºC*


----------



## aikkoset (24 Jan 2011 às 17:17)

Boa tarde,
Por cá 10.1ºC céu limpo e vento calmo, vamos como se comporta a temp.  durante as proximas horas


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2011 às 22:58)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia frio com algum vento, céu geralmente limpo.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 7.0 ºc ( mínima *2.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *9.8 ºc* ) 

Vento :ENE 28 Km/h ( máximo *41 Km/h* de E às 22:40 h )

Pressão: 1017.6 hpa

Humidade: 41%

Bastante desagradável na rua devido ao vento...


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jan 2011 às 23:30)

Bom noite a todos,

Ao contrário de ontem, hoje a temperatura não caiu tão rapidamente...a esta hora ainda nos 7,5ºC devido ao vento moderado que ainda se faz sentir...
Talvez com o passar da madrugada o vento acalme e as temperaturas nesse momento vão descer bastante...não acredito que baterá os 0,8ºC desta madrugada...mas quem sabe...


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2011 às 23:50)

Boa noite

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.
No final da manhã o vento tornou-se mais forte mas entretanto ao final da tarde começou a acalmar.
Para já temos um tempo normal para a época. Depois de 3 dias de vento mais forte e constante regressamos agora a dias com algum vento e temperaturas normais, longe para já de situações adversas meteorologicamente falando

*Tmín: -1,2ºC
Tmáx: 9,9ºC

Tactual: 0,9ºC
Hr: 55%
Ponto condensação: -7ºC
Pressão: 1017 hPa*

Até amanhã


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jan 2011 às 01:15)

Boa Noite novamente,

O vento ainda não decidiu dar tréguas...mantém rajadas perto dos 30km/h, mesmo assim já baixou a temperatura até aos 6,9ºC...

Uma curiosidade interessante...Às 0h nas Penhas Douradas com -1,1ºC e do outro lado da fronteira, mais ou menos à mesma altitude perto de Ávila, Navarredonda de Gredos com -7,7ºC...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2011 às 06:56)

Bom dia

O vento persiste e as mínimas ressentem-se com isso.
O céu encontra-se limpo.

*Tmín: 0,1ºC (00.47h)

Tactual: 2,1ºC
Sensação térmica: 0ºC
Hr: 52%
Ponto condensação: -6ºC
Pressão: 1017 hPa
Vento médio actual: 6,5 km\h*


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jan 2011 às 14:03)

Boa Tarde,

Aqui o bastante vento durante a noite não permitiu que a temperatura baixasse mais...apenas 4,5ºC pelas 7h25m...


----------



## João Soares (25 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

Boa Noite!

A mínima desta noite foi de *4.0ºC*.

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
Temp. Actual: *7.0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2011 às 23:05)

Boa noite

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado (maior intensidade a meio do dia tendo acalmado ao final da tarde).
Agora com vento fraco de NNE, temos uma noite mais consentânea com o frio da época.

*Tmín: -1,7ºC (Tactual)
Tmáx: 9,6ºC

Tactual: -1,7ºC
Hr: 73%
Ponto condensação: -6ºC
Pressão: 1013 hPa*


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2011 às 23:09)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia em tudo semelhante aos anteriores ,céu limpo e vento com algumas rajadas..tempo frio..

Dados actuais:

temp: 6.8 ºc ( mínima *3.7 ºc *) ( máxima *10.3 ºc* )

Vento NE 11 Km/h ( máximo 41 Km/h de ENE às 05:32 h)

Pressão 1014.9 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 54%


----------



## jpmartins (25 Jan 2011 às 23:56)

Boa noite

Dia com muito sol, vento fraco, alguma geada da parte da manhã.

Tactual: 6.2ºC


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2011 às 00:05)

Desce bem a temperatura... * 5.4ºc* neste momento, está muito menos vento que em noites anteriores... há alturas em que fica mesmo nulo...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2011 às 00:48)

Boa noite

De facto esta noite arrefece bem. O vento que amainou permite que a temperatura desça bastante.

*Tactual: -2,7ºC
Hr: 78%
Ponto condensação: -6ºC
Pressão: 1013 hPa
Vento médio actual: 3,6 km\h*


----------



## Mikovski (26 Jan 2011 às 01:13)

-2.7ºC em Paços de Ferreira!
Isso está correcto?
Mesmo aqui no Porto nao parecem estar 4 ou 5ºC!


----------



## vegastar (26 Jan 2011 às 08:23)

E o vento parou... E o frio voltou!

Tmin de -2,6ºC

Vamos lá acumular frio para amanhã...


----------



## Veterano (26 Jan 2011 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca, com 4,6º em Rio Tinto, vento fraco e muito sol.


----------



## vinc7e (26 Jan 2011 às 10:56)

Bom dia,
esta noite registei uma mínima surpreendente de *-4.8ºC* 
Neste momento *4.2ºC* e céu totalmente limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2011 às 11:02)

Bom dia

Noite fria aqui pelas bandas. A geada ainda persiste nas zonas mais escondidas e a sensação é de *brrrr!* - frio!
O vento é fraco de NNE.

*Tmín: -3,8ºC (08.01h)

Tactual. 6,1ºC
Hr: 41%
Ponto condensação: -2ºC
Pressão: 1008 hPa
Vento médio actual: 5,0 km\h*




Mikovski disse:


> -2.7ºC em Paços de Ferreira!
> Isso está correcto?
> Mesmo aqui no Porto nao parecem estar 4 ou 5ºC!



Não é nenhum dado oficial mas tanto o sensor da Oregon como outros 2 sensores (1 com fios e outro sem) que estão perto da parede de casa voltada a NE me deram valores similares.
A zonas mais interiores do Douro Litoral e Minho são propícias a variações significativas das temperaturas


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2011 às 18:18)

Boa tarde

O dia apresentou-se com alguma neblina e o vento tem sido fraco.
De tarde dei um "pulo" até à beira-mar, zona onde o vento soprava geralmente fraco mas constante de N - a sensação térmica era um pouco desagradável.
Pelas 17 h começou a avistar-se a primeira "fornada" de nebulosidade alta proveniente de norte; esperemos que traga alguma surpresa ao nosso litoral
Neste momento sente-se uma brisa fresca de NE mas o sensor nada regista.

*Tmín: -3,8ºC
Tmáx: 9,1ºC

Tactual: 4,4ºC
Hr: 52%
Ponto condensação: -5ºC
Pressão: 1002 hPa*

-----------------------------------
Actualização 20.05h:

*Tactual: 2,9ºC
Hr: 65%
Ponto condensação: -3ºC
Pressão: 1001 hPa (a cair...)*


----------



## PauloSR (26 Jan 2011 às 20:27)

Boa noite,

De momento 3.6°C  O dia foi de muito sol, com uma máxima de* 17.6°C *. E que belos dias se avizinham  Não que esteja à espera de surpresas  Apenas porque o Gerês fica a dois passos  

Continuação a todos...


----------



## João Soares (26 Jan 2011 às 21:08)

Boa Noite!
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NE.
Temp. Actual: *6.7ºC*



ThaZouk disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> O dia foi de muito sol, com uma máxima de* 17.6°C *. .



Essa máxima está um bocado (muito) inflacionada


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2011 às 21:28)

Boa noite

Na Oregon (sem Radiation Shield - RS) também tive uma máxima (inflacionada) de 17,3ºC. O que me vale é tenho outro sensor em zona livre da radiação solar directa (da difusa está parcialmente protegida.
Mais uma noite fria - esperemos que arrefeça bem a atmosfera e os solos para que possa haver alguma surpresa proximamente.

*Tactual: 1,3ºC
Hr: 73%
Ponto condensação: -3ºC
Pressão: 1001 hPa*


----------



## frusko (26 Jan 2011 às 21:34)

boa noite em FAFE 1ºC
 será que vamos ter alguma surpresa?


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2011 às 21:39)

Boas noites, 

dados actuais:

temp: 6.8 ºc ( mínima *3.8 ºc* ) ( máxima *10.9 ºc *)

Vento E 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1002.4 hpa 

Humidade: 73%


De momento céu limpo, atmosfera calma,..destaque para a queda de pressão ao longo do dia, sinal claro da mudança que se avizinha... 

relativamente a neve, acho que aqui mais junto ao litoral é muito difícil...mas quem sabe...  :assobio: nos locais habituais, nas serras acima dos 600/700 metros há boas possibilidades, assim exista precipitação ( como tudo indica que vai existir )...


----------



## DMartins (26 Jan 2011 às 22:07)

Em Fafe, *1º*.
Em Guimarães.... *5.7º* ...!!!
Tão perto e tão longe?!


----------



## frusko (26 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

mas e verdade amigo


----------



## DMartins (26 Jan 2011 às 22:19)

frusko disse:


> mas e verdade amigo


Por ser verdade é que digo...

Lá vai baixando, mas muito devagar.

4.8º agora.


----------



## frusko (26 Jan 2011 às 22:21)

neste momento ate subiu 1.6


----------



## vinc7e (26 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

Boa noite,
por aqui *3.5ºC*


----------



## Marcos André (26 Jan 2011 às 22:27)

boa noite
hoje a temperatura  minima foi a mais baixa deste ano em Barrô (-1) mesmo assim não bateu recordes deste inverno (-2). para esta noite as espectativas são maiores, há pouco tive uma descida de 4ºC numa hora entre as 19 e as 20. por agora a temperatura tem se mantido nos 4ºC. vento fraco a variar entre os 0 e 6 km/h


----------



## DMartins (26 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Desceu até aos *4.0º*, e agora subiu para os *4.2º*.

Não tarda nada e vem aí chuva a julgar pelo radar da Corunha.


----------



## frusko (26 Jan 2011 às 22:40)

fafe a subir 1.8


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2011 às 22:44)

Por aqui a descer bem, *5.3 ºc* neste momento, vento nulo...


----------



## DMartins (26 Jan 2011 às 22:46)

4.7º....
Ela aí vai, por aí acima...
Uma boa noite a todos.


----------



## vinc7e (26 Jan 2011 às 22:51)

DMartins disse:


> Não tarda nada e vem aí chuva a julgar pelo radar da Corunha.



Por aqui já chove, chuva muito fraca por enquanto.
Temperatura *4.2ºC*.
O frio em altura ainda não entrou...por isso ainda há esperança


----------



## Marcos André (26 Jan 2011 às 22:52)

aqui continua a descer.
 agora 3.5ºC


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2011 às 23:01)

4.9 ºc neste momento.


----------



## frusko (26 Jan 2011 às 23:02)

fafe a subir 2.2


----------



## filipept (26 Jan 2011 às 23:09)

Por aqui também já chove. Sigo com 6º 
Não esperava que começasse tão cedo, mas mais para a madrugada. Seria bom que a chuva viesse de noite mas já com o frio instalado. Assim pode tornar-se difícil que o frio consiga instalar-se no níveis baixos.
Vamos aguardar novidades...


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

Snifa, sempre em alerta aqui pela invicta cidade!  Acredito que ai na tua zona esteja mais fresco, se bem que ainda há pouco fui dar uma volta de carro e a amplitude térmica não sofreu variação no termómetro do carro sempre a marcar 5ºC (sendo que tem uma resolução de 0,5ºC)... A ver a ver...Aqui registo 5,3ºC!

Haja coração


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jan 2011 às 23:27)

Esta última madrugada, apesar do frio sentido, o termómetro não baixou assim tanto...ficou-se pelos 3.5ºC...
O dia de hoje mostrou mais do mesmo, no entanto não tivemos tanto vento como os anteriores e por agora ele está bem calmo também...
Em relação à precipitação...nada se avista para já...
Tudo calmo com 5,3ºC...e humidade a subir até aos 76%...


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jan 2011 às 23:48)

Pelas imagens do satélite e pelos dados dos nossos vizinhos Galegos, esta frente que renderá alguma precipitação já está bem próxima...na Galiza também já rendeu alguns milímetros (poucos)...o que corrobora com os dados de alguns membros do Minho...
Com isto, teremos um aumento da humidade e por consequência as temperaturas esta noite não vão descer tanto como o costume...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2011 às 00:45)

boa noite começam a cair umas gotas em sobrado com a temp de  3ºc


----------



## boneli (27 Jan 2011 às 01:47)

boa noite

Por volta da meia noite cairam as primeiras pingas...o meu carro marcava 5 graus no centro de Braga.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2011 às 07:55)

Bons dias, 

tempo frio com céu encoberto,de momento sem precipitação..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 3.3 ºc ( mínima *2.8 ºc* )

Vento ESE: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 998.6 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 79 %


----------



## aikkoset (27 Jan 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia,
Por cá 4.1 de Temp. já cairam alguns pingos de chuva


----------



## Veterano (27 Jan 2011 às 09:17)

Por Rio Tinto registo 4,3º, algumas gotas começam a cair...


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jan 2011 às 11:51)

Bom dia. 

8.9°C na Póvoa de Lanhoso e de momento não chove.  Ligeira queda depois de ter ultrapassado a barreira dos 9ºC. Destaco o valor da humidade de 57%.

Continuação a todos


----------



## boneli (27 Jan 2011 às 12:03)

Bom dia

Neste momento não chove cá por Braga, mas já cairam algumas oingas durante manhã.

Temperatura de 8.2º


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2011 às 12:15)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Neste momento não chove cá por Braga, mas já cairam algumas oingas durante manhã.
> 
> Temperatura de 8.2º



O mesmo acontece por aqui.
Céu muito nublado, mas sem qualquer sinal de chuva.
Temperatura estável nos* 9ºC*


----------



## aikkoset (27 Jan 2011 às 14:16)

Boa tarde a todos!
Por aqui a temperatura é de 8.9ºc


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Jan 2011 às 15:13)

Por aqui 8.8ºC, céu encoberto e um dia aborrecido. Ainda não caiu qualquer precipitação, ao contrário do que seria de esperar.


----------



## dgstorm (27 Jan 2011 às 16:47)

Por aqui 9.1ºC
Logo a noite, brufe, mixões, acham que cai alguma coisa?

abraço


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2011 às 16:50)

Por aqui durante a madrugada, manhã e inicio da tarde têm caído umas pingas mas que pouco ou nada molham...mas nota-se que esta um tempo mesmo de neve...parece que tudo fica parado e o céu com uma cor característica bem diferente...
Sigo com 9,7ºC a baixar...aqui não se espera nada de muito especial...humidade baixa, propicia para aquilo que se quer para outros sítios...actuais 62%...


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2011 às 17:29)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por aqui durante a madrugada, manhã e inicio da tarde têm caído umas pingas mas que pouco ou nada molham...mas nota-se que esta um tempo mesmo de neve...parece que tudo fica parado e o céu com uma cor característica bem diferente...
> Sigo com 9,7ºC a baixar...aqui não se espera nada de muito especial...humidade baixa, propicia para aquilo que se quer para outros sítios...actuais 62%...



Exactamente. O Céu tem um aspecto esbranquiçado.
O vento é gelado embora a temperatura ronde os 9-10ºC.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2011 às 17:34)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui dia frio e bem cinzento, o sol nunca apareceu...contudo nem uma gota de chuva caiu...

Actual:

Temp: 7.2 ºc ( máxima *8.1 ºc *) 

Vento ESE 18Km/h

Pressão: 998.5 hpa

Humidade: 70 %

O vento de E  vai dando uma sensação de frio bastante alta...estranho que com tanta nuvem ( e algumas delas bem ameaçadoras) nem uma gota tenha caído até ao momento, pelo menos aqui na minha zona... E sim parece mesmo "céu de neve"...


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2011 às 17:53)

E a temperatura  já desce, 6.9 ºc neste momento, vento gélido de E/SE


----------



## boneli (27 Jan 2011 às 18:09)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui 9.1ºC
> Logo a noite, brufe, mixões, acham que cai alguma coisa?
> 
> abraço




Boa tarde 

Actualmente sigo com 6.6º
Tempo encoberto.
Vamos ver até onde desce a temperatura e esperar pela precipitação. Aqui em Braga não acredito mas se houver precipitação e se a temperatura descer mais 2º poderá ser de neve no Monte do Sameiro e Santa Marta.
Sabes a cota desses locais dgstorm?


----------



## frusko (27 Jan 2011 às 18:15)

brufe acho ando pelos 800 m, mixões entre 300 a 600
http://www.serra-do-geres.com/cidades_vilas_e_aldeias/ficheiros/brufe_ficheiros/brufe.htm


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2011 às 18:18)

Caí um tímido chuvisco fraco. 
Está frio.


----------



## DMartins (27 Jan 2011 às 18:34)

Boas.

Em Guimarães estão *6.6º*.

Não chove.


----------



## dgstorm (27 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

boneli disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Actualmente sigo com 6.6º
> Tempo encoberto.
> ...



Brufe tem 800m
Santo António Mixões da Serra tem cerca de 720m.


----------



## vegastar (27 Jan 2011 às 18:49)

Aqui pela Trofa estão ainda 8,0ºC e vento de NE.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2011 às 19:03)

Aqui vai baixando lentamente, acompanhando as "pingas" que vão caindo...e nada acumulam como é óbvio...
Temperatura nos 8,3ºC e humidade ainda baixa...68%...


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jan 2011 às 19:23)

Boa noite,

*7.3°C* de momento. Nem pinga  A temperatura máxima ficou-se pelos 10.1°C. 

Continuação a todos


----------



## DMartins (27 Jan 2011 às 19:40)

Coladíssimo há quase 2h nos *6.6º*

:assobio:


----------



## vegastar (27 Jan 2011 às 20:21)

7,3ºC e começou a chover. 0.6mm até agora.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2011 às 20:51)

Por Canidelo tudo calmo.
Céu muito nublado e temperatura nos 8ºC

Vou dar um passeio pela praia. Até logo!


----------



## High Lands (27 Jan 2011 às 23:31)

Para já nenhuma pecipitação.
Temperatura 5ºC.

Sem estação meteorológica.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (27 Jan 2011 às 23:56)

High Lands disse:


> Para já nenhuma pecipitação.
> Temperatura 5ºC.
> 
> Sem estação meteorológica.



Finalmente alguém de Baião pelo fórum! O Distrito do Porto vai poder ser representado por alguém das terras altas  
Provavelmente alguém com valores negativos a concorrer com os de Paços de Ferreira


----------



## Veterano (28 Jan 2011 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e 5,3º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## DMartins (28 Jan 2011 às 09:36)

Bom dia.
Céu pouco nublado, *3.6º*

Por cá, nem uma pinga.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jan 2011 às 10:17)

Bom dia

Visualizo neve na costa oeste do Caramulo, talvez a partir de uns 700m   

Por aqui céu muito nublado.


----------



## DMartins (28 Jan 2011 às 10:44)

Guimarães:

Céu limpo, e *6.3º*.

Mais um rico dia de sol...

Neve? Frio? Que é isso?


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2011 às 13:01)

Boa tarde

Ontem tentei vir cá mas, invariavelmente, assim que clicava para entrar retornava à página de entrada do fórum...não faz mal que hoje já consigo!

Ontem um dia chocho, algumas pingas mas apenas isso. O contrário das previsões que davam pelo menos algum vigor nas precipitações, o suficiente para acumular alguns milímetros - resultado: ZERO!
As temperaturas também foram mais altas que o previsto e o vislumbre de neve foi apenas isso, nomeadamente de manhã cedo e durante esta madrugada.
Posto aqui uma imagem de satélite de ontem de manhã (massas de ar, AEMET) que alimentou alguma ilusão aqui na minha cabeça
O ar frio que se aproximava do norte da península e que, supostamente, viria por aí abaixo (*Imagem da manhã de 27-01*)







Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com algumas abertas que deixaram o sol passar por instantes. O vento é fraco de NNO.

*Tmín: 1,5ºC (08.05h)

Tactual: 8,8ºC (já subiu até aos 9,8ºC)
Hr: 47%
Ponto condensação: 1ºC
Pressão: 1005 hPa*


----------



## DMartins (28 Jan 2011 às 13:59)

Boa tarde.

Por Guimarães o céu encontra-se ameaçador.
A temperatura já chegou aos *11.4º*, encontrando-se agora em descida.

Actual: *9.9º*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2011 às 18:57)

boa noite encontro me em lamas de mouro por ca umas timidas pingas com 2 graus!
começo a pensar que nao vai nevar..


----------



## PAIM2010 (28 Jan 2011 às 21:47)

Não percebo estes sites que aponta a temperatura actual nos 7C. Meu carro marca 2C céu muito nublado


----------



## High Lands (28 Jan 2011 às 22:09)

Até às 22h sem precipitação.
Temperatura às 21h 6ºC, às 22h 5ºC.

Sem estação.


----------



## boneli (29 Jan 2011 às 00:21)

Boa noite

Hoje tive um dia bonito cá por Braga, em que as nuvens apareceram ao final da tarde. Nada de precipitação.
Neste momento 6.8º


----------



## DMartins (29 Jan 2011 às 01:03)

PAIM2010 disse:


> Não percebo estes sites que aponta a temperatura actual nos 7C. Meu carro marca 2C céu muito nublado


Eu é exctamente o contrário.
Não entendo certas previsões, meteogramas etc.
Em Guimarães estão *7.1º*!
Muito acima de certas previsões a esta hora que já nos davam nos negativos.

No teu caso, segundo o site do IM, no Porto a temperatura ronda os 7º também.
Não terá marado o sensor do carro?


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Jan 2011 às 01:15)

DMartins disse:


> Eu é exctamente o contrário.
> Não entendo certas previsões, meteogramas etc.
> Em Guimarães estão *7.1º*!
> Muito acima de certas previsões a esta hora que já nos davam nos negativos.
> ...




Vim agora de uma voltinha pela foz e marginal e o termómetro do carro oscilou sempre entre os 7º e os 6º....


----------



## Mikovski (29 Jan 2011 às 03:45)

Em gaia perto das bomba do antigo carrefour estavam 3ºC mas desde que se entra no Porto 5ºC, ceu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2011 às 10:20)

Bom dia

O dia começa com sol num céu pouco nublado aqui na Chã de Ferreira. O vento é calmo.
Na zona entre Penafiel e Paredes o nevoeiro era denso há cerca de 30 minutos e a temperatura de cerca de 2,5ºC (termómetro Opel)

*Tmín: -0,5ºC (08.05h)

Tactual: 6,1ºC
Hr: 86%
Pressão: 1011 hPa*

Não contem com neve a cotas baixas no dia de hoje. Apesar de termos boas condições ao nível das temperaturas em altitude (850hPa e 500hPa) e à superfície ao início da noite, a falta de precipitação será uma realidade na maior parte do nosso litoral - talvez algum aguaceiro fraco e esporádico possa cair mas é baixa a probabilidade... só para que conste


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2011 às 12:51)

Bons dias, 

por aqui dia fresco com alguma nebulosidade.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 9.3 ºc ( mínima *4.6 ºc* )

Vento NNE 11Km/h

Pressão:1011.8 hpa

Humidade: 69 %

Neste momento vista para Norte:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2011 às 13:15)

boa tarde pela peneda estao 2 graus ceu nublado neve visivel a 1100m!
muito mau :S


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2011 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,
por aqui, depois de uma manha de sol, cai neste momento 
uma "espécie" de granizo, mais leve que o granizo tradicional 
e com formas irregulares que se desfaz quando bate nas superfícies sólidas


----------



## boneli (29 Jan 2011 às 15:30)

Sigo com 9º.

Uma pinga ali outra acola..
Cheira-me que vamos andar nesta "indecisão" de chuva a tarde toda.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

Boa tarde, 

De momento, a temperatura ja se situa nos *4.0°C* 
Este "evento frio" foi muito fraquinho no que diz respeito à neve nas serras que me rodeiam (Geres, Cabreira, Merouço...) Que se passa com este inverno? 

Tenham um excelente fim de semana! 

Ahhh já agora, desculpem o _off-topic_, mas alguem sabe como andam as coisas em termos meteorologicos por Montalegre? É que amanhã vou dar um salto à feira do fumeiro.





EDIT 18:45 - 3.1°C já


----------



## DMartins (29 Jan 2011 às 18:54)

Boas.
Por Guimarães estamos com *5.9º*. 
Céu pouco nublado.
Hoje que não há precipitação é que a temperatura desce...


----------



## PauloSR (29 Jan 2011 às 19:04)

DMartins disse:


> Hoje que não há precipitação é que a temperatura desce...



Ola Dmartins, nem mais... Subscrevo  

*2.8°C* de momento. Impressionante!


----------



## boneli (29 Jan 2011 às 19:11)

Boa noite.


Por aqui continua em queda a temperatura.
5.4º


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2011 às 19:16)

sigo em lamas de mouro -2.5 ºc nada de neve muito gelo de noite nevou nos cumes com mais de1100 metros ja nao tenho esperaças que veja a neve a cair!!


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2011 às 20:00)

ThaZouk disse:


> Ahhh já agora, desculpem o _off-topic_, mas alguem sabe como andam as coisas em termos meteorologicos por Montalegre? É que amanhã vou dar um salto à feira do fumeiro.



Em Montalegre, segundo me disseram há alguns minutos, não há neve em quantidade significativa


----------



## DMartins (29 Jan 2011 às 20:04)

ThaZouk disse:


> Ola Dmartins, nem mais... Subscrevo
> 
> *2.8°C* de momento. Impressionante!


Por cá vai descendo.

*20:05 -»» **4.4º*


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2011 às 20:08)

Boa Noite!

Tarde passada entre Miramar e Aguda, com alguns períodos de céu pouco nublado e outros que muita nebulosidade. Sempre vento moderado constante, que fez lembrar as Nortadas de Verão.
O cachecol e os agasalhos era bem-vindo.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Jan 2011 às 20:30)

vinc7e disse:


> Em Montalegre, segundo me disseram há alguns minutos, não há neve em quantidade significativa



Boas vinc7e,

Enfim  Amanhã entao nao se pode contar com nada... apenas com o fumeiro e a bela paisagem 



De momento *1.5°C*  Hoje sim, uma belíssima noite


----------



## DMartins (29 Jan 2011 às 21:08)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boas vinc7e,
> 
> Enfim  Amanhã entao nao se pode contar com nada... apenas com o fumeiro e a bela paisagem
> 
> ...



Vais passar na minha casa de férias e no meu "pesqueiro" 

Boa viagem, e bom Domingo.

Actual:

*Céu limpo.
3.4º*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2011 às 21:18)

Boa noite

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco (brisa ligeira) de O. Neblina a pairar no ar mas que rapidamente deverá dissipar;  a geada no solo está garantida com estas condições.

*Tmín: -0,5ºC
Tmáx: 9,1ºC

Tactual: 0,9ºC
Hr: 75%
Ponto condensação: -3ºC
Pressão: 1012 hPa*

Foi bom um pouco de ilusão no que diz respeito à neve mas a realidade é esta: apenas e só ocasionalmente vemos neve a cotas baixas, algumas das vezes como autêntica surpresa.
O inverno ainda não acabou, o Fevereiro é por vezes o mais generoso nessa oferta "branca". Por isso não podemos esmorecer...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2011 às 22:04)

Actualizo os meus dados

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado (alguma nebulosidade do tipo médio-alto) e o vento permanece fraco de N (variável).
Entrei à pouco em valores negativos de temperatura


*Tactual: -0,2ºC
Hr: 79%
Ponto condensação: -4ºC
Sensação térmica (windchill): -2ºC
Pressão: 1013 hPa
Vento médio actual: 5,0 km\h*


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jan 2011 às 22:43)

Boa noite

2.2ºC, neste momento chove fraco.


----------



## Gongas (29 Jan 2011 às 22:55)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> 2.2ºC, neste momento chove fraco.




Bem digamos que estás no limiar de ver nevar. A cota hoje deve tar quase ao nivel do mar...tendo em conta as temperaturas que se preveem para a noite.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2011 às 23:21)

Boa noite,
muito frio por aqui,* -0.8ºC*


----------



## PAIM2010 (29 Jan 2011 às 23:32)

por aqui 2.8 ceu pouco nublado.


----------



## DMartins (29 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

Guimarães:

*+1.4º
*
Céu pouco nublado

Segundo isto, parece vir algo na nosa direção...
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2011 às 23:49)

Boa noite (outra vez)

Por cá mantêm-se o panorama descrito há bocado.
Entretanto a mínima do dia foi atingida há pouco com uns "míseros" *-1,7ºC*

*Tactual: -1,6ºC
Hr: 85%
Ponto condensação: -4ºC
Pressão: 1013 hPa*

É bom saber que por cá ainda alguém vislumbra esse elemento que todos queríamos presenciar esta noite: a água! Ainda que no estado líquido...mas quem sabe alguém poderá ter uma surpresa e vê-la no estado sólido?


----------



## DMartins (29 Jan 2011 às 23:58)

Foi tudo "pra night" "Aristocrata"... 

*+1º* agora.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Será difícil a humidade está muito elevada, mas...
Neste momento não chove, temperatura actual 1.7ºC



Gongas disse:


> Bem digamos que estás no limiar de ver nevar. A cota hoje deve tar quase ao nivel do mar...tendo em conta as temperaturas que se preveem para a noite.


----------



## DMartins (30 Jan 2011 às 00:07)

Nota-se neste momento a geada a cobrir certas zonas.

O céu está agora MUITO NUBLADO, e com o chegar destas nuvens, subimos para os *1.2º*


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2011 às 00:21)

Vai descendo 1.0ºC.


----------



## Marcos André (30 Jan 2011 às 00:31)

Por cá a temperatura está nos 1.8ºC com tendencia para descer. a HR está agora a 98%. o vento em média de 5km/h. por volta das 10.15 já os carros estavam cobertos de gelo. também gostava de ver nevar por estas bandas.
a imagem de radar dá a ideia que poderá vir chuva em que estado é que nós não sabemos.


----------



## DMartins (30 Jan 2011 às 00:40)

Descida rapidíssima da temperatura agora.

*+0.8º*

Céu muito nublado.

EDIT: *+0.4º*


----------



## ZeppY (30 Jan 2011 às 00:46)

Nao tou em arouca, mas dados de arouca relatam-me temperaturas a rondar os -1ºC e neblusidade a entrar de nordeste
Em Ermesinde temos esta mesma neblusidade a entrar de nordeste com temperaturas a rondar os 1ºC


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2011 às 00:49)

0.6ºC, à espera de um aguaceiro que possa trazer a surpresa


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2011 às 00:50)

Olá...

Por aqui também há nebulosidade a entrar, aparentemente de NE. O vento é fraco.
A Tmín para já foi de *-1,8ºC* (00.21h)

*Tactual: -1,3ºC
Hr: 87%
Ponto condensação: -4ºC
Pressão: 1013 hPa*

*DMartins*, afinal o pessoal está é à janela à espera que caia alguma coisa do céu...quem sabe o sono!


----------



## ZeppY (30 Jan 2011 às 00:52)

temperaturas maradas em todo o pais :S ta quase tudo no limiar da expectativa


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2011 às 00:54)

ZeppY disse:


> temperaturas maradas em todo o pais :S ta quase tudo no limiar da expectativa



Como temos um núcleo muito frio mesmo aqui ao lado de nós, as temperaturas ressentem-se. Falta o ingrediente final: a precipitação! E com isso a animação que todos queríamos, mas temos de ser realistas - é muito difícil!


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2011 às 00:57)

Também tenho estado a reparar nessa nebulosidade que está vir de NE, mas poderá ser só nebulosidade alta, ou o sono



Aristocrata disse:


> Olá...
> 
> Por aqui também há nebulosidade a entrar, aparentemente de NE. O vento é fraco.
> A Tmín para já foi de *-1,8ºC* (00.21h)
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2011 às 00:59)

Curiosamente, neste momento, parece que temos nebulosidade a vir de leste, nas regiões a norte da Serra da Estrela, e de oeste, nas regiões a sul da Serra da Estrela.

SAT24


----------



## ZeppY (30 Jan 2011 às 01:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Como temos um núcleo muito frio mesmo aqui ao lado de nós, as temperaturas ressentem-se. Falta o ingrediente final: a precipitação! E com isso a animação que todos queríamos, mas temos de ser realistas - é muito difícil!



tendo em conta os factores de precipitaçao para o litoral nao sao muito famosos, probabilidade de haver alguma precipitaçao seja de que forma for e mesmo quase nula


----------



## Sissi (30 Jan 2011 às 01:05)

Gerofil disse:


> Curiosamente, neste momento, parece que temos nebulosidade a vir de leste, nas regiões a norte da Serra da Estrela, e de oeste, nas regiões a sul da Serra da Estrela.
> 
> SAT24




e haverá hipoteses de chegar aqui ao interior??


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2011 às 01:38)

Pela imagem de satélite dá para verificar que a nebulosidade vinda de NE dissipasse ao chegar perto do Litoral, más notícias.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2011 às 01:38)

DMartins disse:


> Foi tudo "pra night" "Aristocrata"...
> 
> *+1º* agora.



Acabei há pouco de vir da _night_, a beira-mar onde estava muito frio e uma grande orvalhada sobre os carros, ao subir em altitude essa orvalhada foi sendo mais ínfima.
Pelos termómetro das farmácias (que curiosamente batiam com o meu sensor), marcavam 3ºC à 1 km da praia, e 2ºC à 2 km.
O meu sensor marca *2.7ºC*
De notar alguns pequenos cirrus que dão um efeito engraçado.

Mas será que poderá cair alguma coisa? E que tipo, aquela nebulosidade não é normal vir de Leste ou é?


----------



## PAIM2010 (30 Jan 2011 às 01:54)

por aqui a temperatura ronda os 2C e estao aparecendo nuvens muito baixas , será que teremos surpresas ?


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2011 às 02:02)

A nebulosidade vai dando progressivamente lugar ao céu limpo...e com isso desvanecendo as ténues esperanças de ter alguma surpresa.

Acredito sim, pelas imagens de satélite, que no interior transmontano esteja a nevar nalguns locais. De resto serão situações esporádicas no litoral centro em que tivemos\temos precipitação fraca.

Sigo com *-0,6ºC*

Uma boa noite...o _VALE DOS LENÇÓIS_ espera-me!


----------



## PAIM2010 (30 Jan 2011 às 02:04)

por aqui o céu está a ficar muito nublado por nuvens baixas ,temp 2.1


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2011 às 02:28)

Boas Noites!

*2.3ºC*
Céu limpo, mas no horizonte notam-se algumas nuvens baixas (referidas pelo PAIM2010).


Até mais logo e boa noite gélida.


----------



## pjrc (30 Jan 2011 às 03:01)

Boa noite, acabei de chegar de Chaves via V. Real, apanhei neve pelo caminho mas sem acumulação, só no alto Espinho havia acumulação, as temperaturas que o carro marcou andaram pelos 1.5 e os -1


----------



## aikkoset (30 Jan 2011 às 08:24)

Bom dia,
por cá 0.5de temperatura,céu nublado e uma boa camada de geada a cobrir os campos


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2011 às 09:18)

Bons dias, 

noite fria, quase sem vento, mínima *0.7 ºc* 

Neste momento:

Temp: 2.1 ºc 

Vento ENE 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.7 hpa

Humidade: 80 %

Bastante geada hoje de manhã, fotos tiradas nas minhas redondezas:

Um telhado bastante carregado:







Nas traseiras de minha casa  o campo de treinos do FCP  na constituição com boa camada de geada, mesmo junto à relva as temperaturas devem ter baixado dos 0 graus:







De momento algumas nuvens a virem de NE

Que pena não haver precipitação!


----------



## luisprz (30 Jan 2011 às 09:49)

Bom dia
Desculpai o pequeno desvio do tema
sabeis onde consigo os registos de pluviosidade de outubro, novembro e dezembro para a zona da Régua?
muito obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2011 às 12:07)

Bom Dia Alegria! 

O sol brilha lá fora e o vento ténue agita lentamente as copas das árvores.
A temperatura Mínima foi de *0.5ºC*.


Parece que o frio ainda vai ficar mais algum tempo é pena a falta de precipitação.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2011 às 15:55)

Boa Tarde, caros colegas!

Por Canidelo, alguns cumulus cobre o céu mas de modo disperso.
Depois de uma mínima muito fresquinha eis que a tarde segue "quente" com uns agradáveis *12.8ºC*. Sopra uma leve brisa de NE.

Conto esta noite regressar à casa dos 0ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2011 às 16:33)

Boa tarde,

Tenho andado meio desaparecido, pouco tempo em casa...mas tenho seguido o que aqui se passa...
A noite de ontem foi seguida com alguma expectativa, a temperatura começou a descer logo bastante cedo, mas por volta da meia-noite e meia e pelas 3h voltou a subir o que não deixou que fosse além dos *1,7ºC* pelas 7h15min...bastante fraquinho...
Sei de fonte segura que ontem à tarde choveu bastante na encosta norte da serra da Estrela, mas neve a sério só a cotas superiores a 700/800m...
Sigo com 12,2ºC...após um máxima de 13,1ºC...


----------



## DMartins (30 Jan 2011 às 17:59)

Boas.

Mínima de *0.1º*
Máxima: *13.8º*

Por motivos profissionais sái de casa às 6:30 da manhã, e durante cerca de 20 minutos choveu, com *1.3º*.
A partir daí foi sempre céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

Actual: *9.1º*


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2011 às 19:02)

Bom final de dia e de fim de semana

O céu apresentou-se parcialmente a pouco nublado mas sem vislumbre de precipitação - pelo menos a partir das 11 da matina, hora em olhei de verdade para o exterior (é o que dá ser Domingo...)
Neste momento céu pouco nublado - apenas algumas nuvens altas ao longe.
O vento apresentou-se fraco, embora por vezes com rajadas, nomeadamente da parte da tarde. Agora está fraco.

*Tmín: -1,8ºC
Tmáx: 10,7ºC (quase tropical)

Tactual: 7,1ºC
Sensação térmica: 4ºC
Hr: 51%
Ponto condensação: -2ºC
Pressão: 1016 hPa
Vento médio actual: 10,8 km\h *


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2011 às 21:29)

Hoje vou estar fora de casa, em São Mamede de Infesta, bem perto do H.S.João...o IM marca para logo uma mínima de 1ºC, parece-me exagerado mas veremos...aqui o meu termómetro/relógio vai fazer as minhas maravilhas...


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2011 às 23:40)

Boas noites!

noite bem fresca com algum vento de N.

*Dados actuais
*
tempª: 5.4 ºc ( máxima *11.3ºc* )

Vento: NNE 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.5 hpa

Humidade: 74 %

Apesar do vento a temperatura tem vindo a descer gradualmente...


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2011 às 23:41)

Boa noite,
*4.3ºC* por aqui, bastante mais "quente" que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## Veterano (31 Jan 2011 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Para início de semana, muito sol, vento fraco e por Rio Tinto ainda 2,7º, a proporcionar alguma geada.


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2011 às 12:01)

Bom Dia/Boa Tarde! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *2.1ºC*
Está um belo dia de sol.


----------



## aikkoset (31 Jan 2011 às 15:32)

Boa tarde
temp. min. 0.5
temp. max. 11.4
Dia cheio de sol com vento calmo, se assim continuar vamos ter mais Geada logo a noite


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jan 2011 às 17:16)

Boa tarde,

Estes dias têm sido mesmo semelhantes, a máxima e a mínima variam dois ou três graus mas de resto mantém-se tudo mais ou menos inerte...O tempo é assim, temos de aceitá-lo...


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jan 2011 às 21:21)

E a temperatura vai caindo, está bastante frio lá fora...6,9ºC com 67% de humidade e vento quase nulo...


----------



## aikkoset (31 Jan 2011 às 22:07)

Boa noite!
Por cá a temperatura continua a baixar 2.5ºC actual
Olhando as imagens do Sat 24, nota-se a barreira dos montes Cantábricos sobre a nebulosidade vinda de Norte


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2011 às 22:09)

Boa noite

Dia muito agradável pelo sol que brilhou intensamente. Alguma nebulosidade alta pela manhã e início da tarde mas depois essencialmente limpo.
O vento foi geralmente fraco de NNE\NE.
A noite\madrugada tendem a ser frescas mas ainda assim nada de especial para a época

*Tmín: -0,7ºC
Tmáx: 9,5ºC

Tactual: 1,9ºC
Sensação térmica: 0ºC
Hr: 68%
Ponto condensação: -3ºC
Pressão: 1026 hPa (o AA em todo o seu esplendor!)*
Vento médio actual: 4,3 km\h (de NNE)


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2011 às 23:00)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia bastante fresco e com muito sol, algumas nuvens ocasionais..

Dados actuais:

temp: 5.0 ºc ( mínima *2.8ºc* ) ( máxima *9.9ºc* )

Vento NNE: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1024.8 hpa

Humidade: 75%


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2011 às 23:31)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *4.5ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jan 2011 às 23:55)

Por aqui vai arrefecendo bem também...a mínima de hoje foi de *3,1ºC* às 8h05min...por agora nos 4,6ºC...


----------

